# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Food Police....

## patrickt

....decide what you can't eat or drink.




John Stossel's interesting and entertaining video isn't my rant. My rant is a post I made two years ago about a woman in Texas being fined $700 for selling homemade tamales without government approval and permission.

"When Dennise Cruz checked her mail earlier this month, she found a stunning notice from the Carrollton Municipal Court: a warrant for her arrest. When she contacted a clerk, she learned the warrant was for an attempt to sell tamales without a permit.

"Earlier this year, Dennise posted on the social media site Nextdoor to tell her neighbors that she was selling extra homemade tamales. But at least one of her neighbors alerted the authorities. Instead of just ignoring the complaint or informing Dennise that she would need a permit to sell legally, Carrollton took drastic action and mailed her a “warrant arrest notice” and ultimately fined her $700."
https://ij.org/texas-mom-faces-arres...emade-tamales/

I was outraged but I was even more shocked when no one on the forum agreed with me. No, conservatives said the government is just protecting us. 


That might go for some conservatives but I agree with the man in Stossel's video that Americans want to decide what they buy and eat.

When my children were little we bought raw milk, drank it, the kids learned to make butter and cheese. That's illegal now, all in the name of protecting us, and some conservatives appreciate the government protecting them from milk, tamales, and hot dogs.

I'll accept the government advising me and then I decide. The government doesn't decide for me.

Two doctors said I need a new knee thirty years ago. I'm still doing fine with my original knee. More recently a doctor said I would die within a week  without emergency heart surgery. That was five years ago and I'm doing fine for 78.

I'll decide, thank you, and that's my rant for the day.

----------

2cent (10-08-2019),Big Bird (10-04-2019),Brat (10-04-2019),darroll (10-04-2019),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (10-08-2019),drifter106 (10-08-2019),JMWinPR (10-04-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019),Rutabaga (10-04-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

I'm not eating anything after dinner. That's my own directive!

----------

Brat (10-04-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Big Bird

The governments have taken away that which enable people to start a business from scratch all in the name of "permits" that of course we have to pay for. If I want to buy tamales from a neighborhood housewife (that feeds them to her own family), she should be able to sell them to me without breaking the law. It should be up to me to take the risk or not.

----------

2cent (10-08-2019),Brat (10-04-2019),darroll (10-04-2019),JustPassinThru (10-08-2019),Morning Star (10-07-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019),patrickt (10-04-2019),RTchoke (10-23-2019),Rutabaga (10-04-2019),Wiser Now (10-08-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

There are a couple of ladies here in Vegas who make and sell Tamales out of their vehicles in various parking lots. They're actually quite good.

----------

Big Bird (10-04-2019),Brat (10-04-2019),darroll (10-04-2019)

----------


## patrickt

> The governments have taken away that which enable people to start a business from scratch all in the name of "permits" that of course we have to pay for. If I want to buy tamales from a neighborhood housewife (that feeds them to her own family), she should be able to sell them to me without breaking the law. It should be up to me to take the risk or not.


Permits, licensing, business taxes, safety inspections, health inspections, and more regulation than you dreamed possible.

----------

2cent (10-08-2019),Big Bird (10-04-2019),JustPassinThru (10-09-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Big Bird

> There are a couple of ladies here in Vegas who make and sell Tamales out of their vehicles in various parking lots. They're actually quite good.


And that's where some businesses start, from nothing.  Trunk, catering truck, restaurant.

And you can still get all sorts of diseases from a "properly licensed & permitted" restaurant.

----------

2cent (10-08-2019),Brat (10-04-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019),NORAD (10-04-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

I'm a foodie. The quality of food you eat needs to be assured...but...how much needs to be done? Are we going too far because there are fees to be made by government?

----------

Brat (10-04-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## JMWinPR

This is Fascism, where is AntiFa when you need 'em?

----------

2cent (10-08-2019)

----------


## Big Bird

> I'm a foodie. The quality of food you eat needs to be assured...but...how much needs to be done? *Are we going too far because there are fees to be made by government?*


Yes.
It should be much easier to get into the food business. 
It's illegal for a kid to open a lemonade stand.
I've seen the trunk/tamale operation before by a Mexican woman with house payments and kids that fell on hard times. Sometimes it's necessary to do what you gotta do.
If she were selling pussy rather that tamales, I think the fines are cheaper.

----------

2cent (10-08-2019),Brat (10-04-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019),Northern Rivers (10-04-2019),Rutabaga (10-04-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Yes.
> It should be much easier to get into the food business. 
> It's illegal for a kid to open a lemonade stand.
> I've seen the trunk/tamale operation before by a Mexican woman with house payments and kids that fell on hard times. Sometimes it's necessary to do what you gotta do.
> If she were selling pussy rather that tamales, I think the fines are cheaper.


No way/no how does this guy eat food from somebody's car trunk.  :Tongue20:

----------

Abbey (10-04-2019),Big Bird (10-04-2019)

----------


## Big Bird

> No way/no how does this guy eat food from somebody's car trunk.


Oh I see your point but those little operations are all over the place. You get to know and trust them.

----------

Brat (10-04-2019),darroll (10-04-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Oh I see your point but those little operations are all over the place. You get to know and trust them.


Ha! It's the "you get to know" part that scares me! They need to be put out of business. Who knows what contamination they have on their food. I shudder to think of it........ :Tongue20:

----------


## Big Bird

I respect your right to eat whatever or where ever you want. <-- Your choice.

I've had some sort of food poising twice in my life. 
KFC that I got in New Mexico. 
Denny's Houston.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (10-04-2019)

----------


## patrickt

> And that's where some businesses start, from nothing.  Trunk, catering truck, restaurant.
> 
> And you can still get all sorts of diseases from a "properly licensed & permitted" restaurant.


The same people who want the tamales woman prosecuted won't hesitate to have dinner at their neighbor's home. The news anchors on a Denver station invited the health inspectors to have dinner in their homes and rate the kitchens as they do restaurants. All the news anchors' homes failed miserably.

----------

Big Bird (10-04-2019),darroll (10-04-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019),sargentodiaz (10-04-2019)

----------


## patrickt

> Ha! It's the "you get to know" part that scares me! They need to be put out of business. Who knows what contamination they have on their food. I shudder to think of it........


I'm sorry you shudder and I'm even sorrier that you expect all of us to shudder because you do. And worse, you expect the government to cater to your shuddering.

Five days a week a man sells tamales in front of a public health clinic here in Oaxaca. I buy tamales from him and dozens of people who work at the clinic buy tamales from him. He's been there for years. But, you would shudder to eat his tamales. 

And, no one is forcing you to eat them. Why do you want to force us to stop?

In my opinion, the government should offer inspections for a modest fee and put up a certificate of inspection. But, they should not be forcing compliance. You can eat in the government approved restaurants and sleep on government approved mattresses and wear government approved clothing and read government approved books. Oh, I shudder to think what my sister's cousin who lives Romance novels reads. Surely the government should step in.

Years ago our neighbors would slaughter a hog in the fall and butcher it. They'd give us six feet or so of sausage. Some people said they'd poison us because they were black and we weren't. Others said they were dirty and the sausage would kill us. We just smiled, thanked them for the sausage, and ate it will into the new year.

Come to think of it, if you're looking for safety and security, check in to one of the privately run prisons. The government will look after you.

----------

Big Bird (10-04-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

trunk tamales are the best!  perfect for "on the go" snacking as you take them out of the trunk and put them on the intake manifold for a hot snack after a drive...

i've cooked a whole ham on my trucks engine...


*How to Cook Food on Your Car's Engine: 10 Steps (with ...
*https://www.wikihow.com › Cook-Food-on-Your-Car's-Engine

----------

Big Bird (10-04-2019),Brat (10-04-2019)

----------


## Abbey

What about the people who drive around with a freezer in back of the truck, selling meat? I had one stop at my house when they saw me outside and, proceeded to ask me...." The people who were supposed to get this order, aren't home, do you want to buy it?"

 Excuse me? You can do that? Just sell someone's order to someone else because they aren't home?.....no thanks, I'm not stupid.

 A family of Mexicans down the road sell tamales every year around Christmas time.... another woman bakes different kinds of breads and, sells them......

 I don't care if people want to sell food they've made in their own kitchens, but, I do think they should be regulated if their selling food to the public......for health reasons....who knows what goes on in their homes?

----------


## patrickt

> What about the people who drive around with a freezer in back of the truck, selling meat? I had one stop at my house when they saw me outside and, proceeded to ask me...." The people who were supposed to get this order, aren't home, do you want to buy it?"
> 
>  Excuse me? You can do that? Just sell someone's order to someone else because they aren't home?.....no thanks, I'm not stupid.
> 
>  A family of Mexicans down the road sell tamales every year around Christmas time.... another woman bakes different kinds of breads and, sells them......
> 
>  I don't care if people want to sell food they've made in their own kitchens, but, I do think they should be regulated if their selling food to the public......for health reasons....who knows what goes on in their homes?


In parts of Mexico, tamales are a traditional New Years meal. When I lived in Colorado my neighbor's mother would send me 24 tamales for New Years every year.

----------

Brat (10-04-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> trunk tamales are the best!  perfect for "on the go" snacking as you take them out of the trunk and put them on the intake manifold for a hot snack after a drive...
> 
> i've cooked a whole ham on my trucks engine...
> 
> 
> *How to Cook Food on Your Car's Engine: 10 Steps (with ...
> *
> 
> 
> https://www.wikihow.com › Cook-Food-on-Your-Car's-Engine



 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Brat

We've had a couple tamale families here; they usually make the rounds around Christmas/Thanksgiving.  Awesome food!  Always hot fresh and delicious!  (and we never got sick) or even DREAMED of calling the law on them.

----------

2cent (10-08-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-04-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

1933 - guy selling apples on NYC street corner 

2019 Democrats - NO PERMIT, OFF TO JAIL!

----------

Big Bird (10-04-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019),patrickt (10-04-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

This tamale lady had no permit, she was a pirate.

----------


## darroll

We get them here made in Church... By Mexicans.
Delicious

----------

Big Bird (10-04-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## patrickt

Fifty years ago I used to drive up to Cheyenne, Wyoming, with two other couples. A mailman--not a postal person--fixed Italian dinners in his home on Friday and Saturday. He and his wife cooked, his kids waited on the dinner table. We had to make reservations six months in advance. To the best of my knowledge there was no license, no inspection, no government control of any kind. Just a wonderful dinner with wonderful host and friends. You know, the kind of thing that can't be tolerated now.

I'm amazed at people who claim to be conservatives and want to stop people from feeding friends and neighbors...for money.

----------

2cent (10-08-2019),darroll (10-08-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> Fifty years ago I used to drive up to Cheyenne, Wyoming, with two other couples. A mailman--not a postal person--fixed Italian dinners in his home on Friday and Saturday. He and his wife cooked, his kids waited on the dinner table. We had to make reservations six months in advance. To the best of my knowledge there was no license, no inspection, no government control of any kind. Just a wonderful dinner with wonderful host and friends. You know, the kind of thing that can't be tolerated now.
> 
> I'm amazed at people who claim to be conservatives and want to stop people from feeding friends and neighbors...for money.


 Well, goody gumdrops for you! You can do any damn thing you want, you can support any damn thing you want.... hooray, have a ball!

 What does being a conservative have to do with anything here? 

 I see no one saying people shouldn't be cooking/selling from their homes, just people saying, they don't want to purchase/eat it.

 Why shouldn't a person selling food from their homes, be regulated, like a restaurant? What's wrong with asking them to purchase a vendor license, or whatever is needed to operate from their homes?

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Why shouldn't a person selling food from their homes, be regulated, like a restaurant? What's wrong with asking them to purchase a vendor license, or whatever is needed to operate from their homes?


You are serious?

----------


## Robert

> Yes.
> It should be much easier to get into the food business. 
> It's illegal for a kid to open a lemonade stand.
> I've seen the trunk/tamale operation before by a Mexican woman with house payments and kids that fell on hard times. Sometimes it's necessary to do what you gotta do.
> If she were selling pussy rather that tamales, I think the fines are cheaper.


Suppose she had a deluxe bus and went through neighborhoods making a sound to come get some pussy. At least she is not selling tamales. 

Actually as a lad, my parents bought tamales from a mexican neighbor and we kids loved them. My god those tamales were so good.

----------

Big Bird (10-04-2019)

----------


## Robert

> Well, goody gumdrops for you! You can do any damn thing you want, you can support any damn thing you want.... hooray, have a ball!
> 
>  What does being a conservative have to do with anything here? 
> 
>  I see no one saying people shouldn't be cooking/selling from their homes, just people saying, they don't want to purchase/eat it.
> 
>  Why shouldn't a person selling food from their homes, be regulated, like a restaurant? What's wrong with asking them to purchase a vendor license, or whatever is needed to operate from their homes?


When you give up freedom, you do not find a government willing to hand it back to you. You fight for freedom. 

The next regulation will be when you fix free food for your family and friends at your home.  You are actually advocating for government to instruct you on your own dinner time meals. Bet that did not occur to you did it?

----------

Big Bird (10-04-2019),Midgardian/Piru (10-04-2019)

----------


## Robert

Talk about the Government. Never in my 81 years have I heard a convict brag how good jail food is nor troops brag on how great the military food is. And you trust government, do you?

----------

Big Bird (10-04-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> When you give up freedom, you do not find a government willing to hand it back to you. You fight for freedom. 
> 
> The next regulation will be when you fix free food for your family and friends at your home.  You are actually advocating for government to instruct you on your own dinner time meals. Bet that did not occur to you did it?


If Child Protective Services comes to your house (this could be just because your neighbor called them because they don't like the color of your car) they will start to look for anything to justify there heavy handed intrusion into your home. One mother had her son taken away because she had just ran out of milk and there was none in the refrigerator when the CPS Nazis came knocking.

----------

Big Bird (10-04-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019),Robert (10-04-2019)

----------


## Robert

> If Child Protective Services comes to your house (this could be just because your neighbor called them because they don't like the color of your car) they will start to look for anything to justify there heavy handed intrusion into your home. One mother had her son taken away because she had just ran out of milk and there was none in the refrigerator when the CPS Nazis came knocking.


I will report until the grave beckons. Democrats have been almost the sole ruling party since 1933.  True we have had cases of republican presidents and brief periods of republicans in one or two houses of congress but watch how fast democrats recover the full power. We have billions of laws due to Democrats. They rob our liberty.

----------

Big Bird (10-04-2019),Midgardian/Piru (10-04-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> You are serious?


 Yes. They're selling food products to the public, aren't they?

----------


## Abbey

> When you give up freedom, you do not find a government willing to hand it back to you. You fight for freedom. 
> 
> The next regulation will be when you fix free food for your family and friends at your home.  You are actually advocating for government to instruct you on your own dinner time meals. Bet that did not occur to you did it?


 We're not talking about fixing meals for friends and family, to come and eat, we're talking about people making food in their kitchens and SELLING it to the public, often times, the people are strangers.

 If restaurants need certificates and licenses and, whatever, in order to sell food, why not the people who do it from their homes?

 What's the big deal? It's  a matter of public safety, it's a health concern....you don't know the condition of the person's kitchen or, their personal hygiene, etc.....at least a restaurant has regular inspections.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Yes. They're selling food products to the public, aren't they?


Yes. Why do they need permission from government to do so?

----------

MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Abbey

I don't see anywhere, where anyone is telling people what they can/can't eat.

 I'm seeing, people saying THEY, would never eat anything made by the lady down the road and/or, any food products sold from the back of a truck or, grocery store parking lot.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> If restaurants need certificates and licenses and, whatever, in order to sell food, why not the people who do it from their homes?


You're argument is everyone else is doing it? 

Abbey, if 100 people were all jumping off a bridge without a parachute or bungy cord, would you join them?

----------


## Abbey

> Yes. Why do they need permission from government to do so?


 I've explained it already, you're just trying to be argumentative, now.

----------


## Abbey

> You're argument is everyone else is doing it? 
> 
> Abbey, if 100 people were all jumping off a bridge without a parachute or bungy cord, would you join them?


 You're not making sense. Simply put, if a restaurant is required to have the proper paperwork before making/selling food to the public, why shouldn't someone doing the same, from their homes, be required to have the same?

 What's so hard about that?

----------


## Abbey

> You're argument is everyone else is doing it? 
> 
> Abbey, if 100 people were all jumping off a bridge without a parachute or bungy cord, would you join them?


 My argument, everyone one else is doing it?  My statement doesn't imply that, at all!

----------


## Abbey

I'm talking about requirements that have to be met, in order to sell food to the public...... period..... I don't know how we got to bungee jumping, from that.

----------


## MedicineBow

> What about the people who drive around with a freezer in back of the truck, selling meat? I had one stop at my house when they saw me outside and, proceeded to ask me...." The people who were supposed to get this order, aren't home, do you want to buy it?"
> 
>  Excuse me? You can do that? Just sell someone's order to someone else because they aren't home?.....no thanks, I'm not stupid.
> 
>  A family of Mexicans down the road sell tamales every year around Christmas time.... another woman bakes different kinds of breads and, sells them......
> 
>  I don't care if people want to sell food they've made in their own kitchens, but, I do think they should be regulated if their selling food to the public......for health reasons....who knows what goes on in their homes?


The bad part is what is acceptable with government inspections.  Its quite difficult to trust a government employee to do their jobs correctly.  There's a reason most kitchens are hidden.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> You're not making sense. Simply put, if a restaurant is required to have the proper paperwork before making/selling food to the public, why shouldn't someone doing the same, from their homes, be required to have the same?
> 
>  What's so hard about that?


Show me zer papers. Dey must be in order!

----------

MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Robert

> We're not talking about fixing meals for friends and family, to come and eat, we're talking about people making food in their kitchens and SELLING it to the public, often times, the people are strangers.
> 
>  If restaurants need certificates and licenses and, whatever, in order to sell food, why not the people who do it from their homes?
> 
>  What's the big deal? It's  a matter of public safety, it's a health concern....you don't know the condition of the person's kitchen or, their personal hygiene, etc.....at least a restaurant has regular inspections.


You are part of the group targeted by Democrats. People who are willing to forfeit their rights  to gain some imagined control over others. What you toss on the wall becomes your wall.

----------


## Robert

> You're not making sense. Simply put, if a restaurant is required to have the proper paperwork before making/selling food to the public, why shouldn't someone doing the same, from their homes, be required to have the same?
> 
> The myth is the government gives you clean kitchens in restaurants. Too many dirty restaurants are around for that to be true. 
> 
>  What's so hard about that?

----------


## Robert

> You're not making sense. Simply put, if a restaurant is required to have the proper paperwork before making/selling food to the public, why shouldn't someone doing the same, from their homes, be required to have the same?
> 
>  What's so hard about that?



_The myth is the government gives you clean kitchens in restaurants. Too many dirty restaurants are around for that to be true._

----------

Big Bird (10-04-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Big Bird

I think the government has done quite enough already. The food industry already has licensing and permit requirements that don't work. How many people have to get sick or die from eating at properly licensed restaurants, that get contaminated food products, from properly licensed meat, or properly inspected produce, that never get put out of business for killing people, to make people understand that depending on the government to save us doesn't work.?   

Seriously, a public feedback system would do more to protect people than an incompetent overpaid inspector can.

Now I know I probably screwed up the punctuation on that 2nd sentence but I really don't care cuz I got an early start on some REALLY GOOD homemade Cherry Wine that the government won't let me sell..  :Angry20:

----------

Brat (10-04-2019),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (10-08-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Big Bird

I like Trump's policy. For every new regulation, take away two.

----------

Brat (10-04-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> _The myth is the government gives you clean kitchens in restaurants. Too many dirty restaurants are around for that to be true._


 You're missing the entire point. The selling of food products to the public. Restaurant or, private home, what's the difference, you're selling food.

----------


## Big Bird

night ... nite

drunkraven1.jpg

----------


## Robert

> We're not talking about fixing meals for friends and family, to come and eat, we're talking about people making food in their kitchens and SELLING it to the public, often times, the people are strangers.
> 
>  If restaurants need certificates and licenses and, whatever, in order to sell food, why not the people who do it from their homes?
> 
>  What's the big deal? It's  a matter of public safety, it's a health concern....you don't know the condition of the person's kitchen or, their personal hygiene, etc.....at least a restaurant has regular inspections.


i would admire your arguments were you calling for the removal of such regulations.

----------

MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Robert

> You're missing the entire point. The selling of food products to the public. Restaurant or, private home, what's the difference, you're selling food.


Democrats must have persuaded you that Government is the way to cure problems. Stop to think of when you interact with government how angry it makes you.

----------


## Abbey

> Democrats must have persuaded you that Government is the way to cure problems. Stop to think of when you interact with government how angry it makes you.


 What??! I made a simple statement, regarding the selling of food. I didn't need anyone to tell me/convince me of anything....I have my own opinions/thoughts/beliefs.

 You're making way more of this, than need be.

----------


## Fall River

There's a good reason why most communities have zoning regulations.  If you paid a lot of money for your home because you like the atmosphere of the neighborhood, you don't want commercial interests slowly creeping in and changing the atmosphere.  It's like town-planning versus anarchy.

----------


## Morning Star

The government should have no say in any agreed upon transaction between two people. Period.

----------

2cent (10-08-2019),Big Bird (10-08-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019),sargentodiaz (10-08-2019)

----------


## Abbey

The requirements put forth, to sell food from your home, is not the same as government trying to tell you what you can and, can't eat.

----------

Northern Rivers (10-08-2019)

----------


## Morning Star

> The requirements put forth, to sell food from your home, is not the same as government trying to tell you what you can and, can't eat.


I don't see the difference.

----------

Big Bird (10-08-2019)

----------


## Brat

So, you don't buy Christmas Tamales at the office?

----------

Big Bird (10-08-2019),darroll (10-08-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> So, you don't buy Christmas Tamales at the office?


 I don't buy anything that is being sold out of a cooler, in a parking lot or, office building.

 I don't go to restaurants anymore either, since all the horror stories that suddenly were coming out about what employees were doing to the food/preparation equipment/areas.

 I prefer not to take that gamble, besides, better food can be made at home.

----------

Big Bird (10-08-2019),Brat (10-07-2019),Fall River (10-09-2019),Northern Rivers (10-08-2019)

----------


## Morning Star

> I don't buy anything that is being sold out of a cooler, in a parking lot or, office building.
> 
>  I don't go to restaurants anymore either, since all the horror stories that suddenly were coming out about what employees were doing to the food/preparation equipment/areas.
> 
>  I prefer not to take that gamble, besides, better food can be made at home.


Ever have those little wieners out of a can from a vending machine  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Big Bird

> I don't buy anything that is being sold out of a cooler, in a parking lot or, office building.
> 
>  I don't go to restaurants anymore either, since all the horror stories that suddenly were coming out about what employees were doing to the food/preparation equipment/areas.
> 
> * I prefer not to take that gamble, besides, better food can be made at home*.


I agree with you 100%*!*
But by the same token if I decide to buy BBQ plates from someone who has fell on hard times or a disaster of some sort has stricken them and they need funds I will do so, and I often do. I want to do what _"I"_ want to do, and I don't need or want the government sticking their nose in it. It's common here in Texas for people to come up with creative ways to fund those who have fallen on misfortune, and selling BBQ plates is one of them. I do not believe in God but I do support the efforts that the various churches do for those in need and one of the many things they do is have "benefit" diners and BBQ plates to raise funds for the  intended effort. Churches do this all the time WITHOUT LICENSING OR PERMITS.
So:
Why cant a kid have a lemonade stand?
Why cant I put up a hot dog stand on a corner?
The government dose not make food safe. They just take your money and make you think they make food safe.

----------

2cent (10-08-2019),Brat (10-08-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I agree with you 100%*!*
> But by the same token if I decide to buy BBQ plates from someone who has fell on hard times or a disaster of some sort has stricken them and they need funds I will do so, and I often do. I want to do what _"I"_ want to do, and I don't need or want the government sticking their nose in it. It's common here in Texas for people to come up with creative ways to fund those who have fallen on misfortune, and selling BBQ plates is one of them. I do not believe in God but I do support the efforts that the various churches do for those in need and one of the many things they do is have "benefit" diners and BBQ plates to raise funds for the  intended effort. Churches do this all the time WITHOUT LICENSING OR PERMITS.
> So:
> Why cant a kid have a lemonade stand?
> Why cant I put up a hot dog stand on a corner?
> The government dose not make food safe. They just take your money and make you think they make food safe.


Eating street food is Russian Roulette...

----------

Fall River (10-09-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I don't buy anything that is being sold out of a cooler, in a parking lot or, office building.
> 
>  I don't go to restaurants anymore either, since all the horror stories that suddenly were coming out about what employees were doing to the food/preparation equipment/areas.
> 
>  I prefer not to take that gamble, besides, better food can be made at home.


agreed. I do frequent one particular set of restaurants where I know everyone, know the kitchens and feel good with the hygiene.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> The requirements put forth, to sell food from your home, is not the same as government trying to tell you what you can and, can't eat.


Get somebody sick and you might well get sued.

----------


## Big Bird

> Eating street food is Russian Roulette...


Of course it is, but the same is true for eating at permitted, inspected, and licensed  restaurants. 
Buying food from grocery stores isn't even safe.


https://www.foodsafetynews.com/?s=kroger

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I'm not eating anything after dinner. That's my own directive!



 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Good policy!

----------


## MrogersNhood

> You're not making sense. Simply put, if a restaurant is required to have the proper paperwork before making/selling food to the public, why shouldn't someone doing the same, from their homes, be required to have the same?
> 
>  What's so hard about that?



What a good little lemming you are!

Yeah, people should absolutely have to check with the government before they fart, even!

/sarcasm

Statists are proud of the good little follower they have made out of you.

----------


## jirqoadai

when i was living in WVA, the " ground round " was horse. at the time, the " ground chuck " was cow. 
horse was 79 cents a pound, vs the 1.39 for cow. horse tastes better, so...... i ate horse. as did most of the people living in baker west virginny.

----------

MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I think the government has done quite enough already. The food industry already has licensing and permit requirements that don't work. How many people have to get sick or die from eating at properly licensed restaurants, that get contaminated food products, from properly licensed meat, or properly inspected produce, that never get put out of business for killing people, to make people understand that depending on the government to save us doesn't work.?   
> 
> Seriously, a public feedback system would do more to protect people than an incompetent overpaid inspector can.
> 
> Now I know I probably screwed up the punctuation on that 2nd sentence but I really don't care cuz I got an early start on some REALLY GOOD homemade Cherry Wine that the government won't let me sell..


No government regulations on the 2 gallons of homemade wine this old Cuban man used to give me every other month. It was tasty!  :Tongue20:

----------

Big Bird (10-08-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> when i was living in WVA, the " ground round " was horse. at the time, the " ground chuck " was cow. 
> horse was 79 cents a pound, vs the 1.39 for cow. horse tastes better, so...... i ate horse. as did most of the people living in baker west virginny.



Ask me how I know this was 20+ years ago.

----------


## jirqoadai

> Ask me how I know this was 20+ years ago.


it was in 1987. but yes, how?

----------


## MrogersNhood

> it was in 1987. but yes, how?



I know the prices of burger over the years.  :Smiley20:

----------


## 2cent

> The requirements put forth, to sell food from your home, is not the same as government trying to tell you what you can and, can't eat.


IMNTBHO, you're looking at it from the wrong pov.  The government is telling you what you can and cannot SELL.  THAT is wrong!

IIRC, it was @patrickt who had the right idea/perspective.  Having the government come in and inspect whatever you're selling ought to be by CHOICE.  
Getting the gov't "approval sticker,"  (whether by actually being excellent, or palming the inspector w/a $50), to put on their front door, or in ads, will give the buying public ALSO the CHOICE, on what and where to buy.

It's called LIBERTY.  And when you forego liberty for safely, it's likely you'll end up with neither.

----------

Big Bird (10-08-2019),Brat (10-08-2019),patrickt (10-08-2019),Retiredat50 (10-08-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> Permits, licensing, business taxes, safety inspections, health inspections, and more regulation than you dreamed possible.


And what do you get for all that expense, in return?  The government "permission" to try to succeed - which could've been accomplished w/o the expenditure.

IOW,  NOTHING.

----------

Big Bird (10-08-2019),Brat (10-08-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> IMNTBHO, you're looking at it from the wrong pov.  The government is telling you what you can and cannot SELL.  THAT is wrong!
> 
> IIRC, it was @patrickt who had the right idea/perspective.  Having the government come in and inspect whatever you're selling ought to be by CHOICE.  
> Getting the gov't "approval sticker,"  (whether by actually being excellent, or palming the inspector w/a $50), to put on their front door, or in ads, will give the buying public ALSO the CHOICE, on what and where to buy.
> 
> It's called LIBERTY.  And when you forego liberty for safely, it's likely you'll end up with neither.


 Respectfully.....no, that's not the case, not the "argument" I'm trying to make.

 Sell anything you want, but, food products are a different matter, if food is prepared in your kitchen, with the intent to sell it to the public, your kitchen should be inspected for the same things as a restaurant kitchen would be.....why shouldn't it?  Its called, safe food handling guidelines, what if the person who made the tamales has a dirty kitchen, with animals running around, or kids putting their fingers into everything, like kids do? Sure, restaurants do have violations from time to time, but, at least they DO get inspected and fined....does the kitchen of the lady down the road?

 Any place that prepares/ sells food, should be subject to inspection, to insure quality and safety.....if the restaurant has to, why not the private house/kitchen?

 If your operation is above board, why would you object to getting inspected and, obtaining a license to sell food?

----------


## Abbey

> What a good little lemming you are!
> 
> Yeah, people should absolutely have to check with the government before they fart, even!
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Statists are proud of the good little follower they have made out of you.


 What an ass you are...... NOT sarcasm.

----------


## Abbey

Some people simply can't take it when someone disagrees with them, the name calling and insults have to come out....proving the kind of people THEY are.

----------


## 2cent

> Fifty years ago I used to drive up to Cheyenne, Wyoming, with two other couples. A mailman--not a postal person--fixed Italian dinners in his home on Friday and Saturday. He and his wife cooked, his kids waited on the dinner table. We had to make reservations six months in advance. To the best of my knowledge there was no license, no inspection, no government control of any kind. Just a wonderful dinner with wonderful host and friends. You know, the kind of thing that can't be tolerated now.
> 
> *I'm amazed at people who claim to be conservatives and want to stop people from feeding friends and neighbors...for money*.


I realize I may be talking to myself here, but THAT ^^^ has been a thorn in my side for as long as I can remember!

How DARE *any*one call himself a "Conservative," while asking for more government regulation over which they have no purview?!

Do we need laws?  Yes.  That is what forms a civil society, and how we make people who've harmed society pay for their crimes against society.  That IS the government's purview, and why we appoint people we think will be best at addressing the nature of those crimes to their posts.

However, correct me if I'm wrong here, it's been my understanding that Conservatives hold fast and true to the understanding that, the fewer laws, the better; and government wasn't put in place to protect us from what we purchase, by regulating those who sell it.
THAT should be handled by good old-fashioned supply and demand.  

That is how it is _supposed_ to work in a FREE ECONOMY.  Hang up your shingle, and may the best man win.  

It saddens and stuns me, the number of people who say they believe in all that, actually _don't._

----------

Big Bird (10-08-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> Some people simply can't take it when someone disagrees with them, the name calling and insults have to come out....proving the kind of people THEY are.


I can easily take you disagreeing with me.  What I can't take, is thinking you may refer to yourself as a Conservative, when you aren't.  

If you don't refer to yourself as a Conservative, well then, all is good.

----------


## Abbey

Ok, then, let's have no inspections of any business that sells food to the public, let's let anyone set up a kitchen and start cooking, let's let them hire people with Hepatitis and other bloodborn diseases, let's not care about cleanliness, let's just ban the inspectors from entering the premises.....to hell with a safe/clean food prep area....if we don't need to be held to a certain standard for what we provide to the public...let's just let dirty hobos cook our food....why the hell not?!

----------


## Abbey

What does being a conservative have to do with wanting/expecting a place that prepares and sells food, be inspected for...... CLEANLINESS? 

  "You" don't care if the person who just made your burrito in their kitchen, has a clean work area/environment?

----------


## Abbey

> What a good little lemming you are!
> 
> Yeah, people should absolutely have to check with the government before they fart, even!
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Statists are proud of the good little follower they have made out of you.


 Can you, are you capable of actually discussing the topic without adding your little digs, insults and name calling?

----------


## 2cent

> Ok, then, let's have no inspections of any business that sells food to the public, let's let anyone set up a kitchen and start cooking, let's let them hire people with Hepatitis and other bloodborn diseases, let's not care about cleanliness, let's just ban the inspectors from entering the premises.....to hell with a safe/clean food prep area....if we don't need to be held to a certain standard for what we provide to the public...let's just let dirty hobos cook our food....why the hell not?!


Yes, let's.  I'd love nothing more than to go back to the old-fashioned way of true _Laissez-Faire_; a policy of letting things take their own course with no government interference.  It's what I was taught in elementary school, in the late '60's/early '70's, but also pointed out, even by then, we no longer were.  (As part of our 'critical thinking', as it was left up to us how much gov't interference is good, and how much was too much.)  

I don't recall the class' conclusion, much less my own, at the time, but I do know what I think now.  

ALL of it should be left to personal choice.  From what food we eat, to how much water comes out of our faucets, to what light bulbs we choose, and so on, and so forth.

I have FAR more faith in the average man, than I do in "government inspectors."

----------


## 2cent

> What does being a conservative have to do with wanting/expecting a place that prepares and sells food, be inspected for...... CLEANLINESS?


It's the "WHO" who is inspecting it.  The government, or me?  I prefer it to be me, or the general public.  I trust the people who actually eat there more than some fool who hasn't a clue about a restaurant, and how it should be run.




> "You" don't care if the person who just made your burrito in their kitchen, has a clean work area/environment?


Whatever made you come to that conclusion?  Of course I do.

----------


## Wiser Now

> Permits, licensing, business taxes, safety inspections, health inspections, and more regulation than you dreamed possible.


Money, money, money. Any way the politicians can grab another handful of taxpayers dollars is fair game. Tax this and require a permit or a license to do this or that. It's not about the voter's health. Look at the water in Flint.

----------

2cent (10-08-2019),Big Bird (10-08-2019),Brat (10-08-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> It's the "WHO" who is inspecting it.  The government, or me?  I prefer it to be me, or the general public.  I trust the people who actually eat there more than some fool who hasn't a clue about a restaurant, and how it should be run.
> 
> 
> Whatever made you come to that conclusion?  Of course I do.


 I guess, people don't understand what I'm trying to say.

 There HAS to be guidelines in place for the preparation and selling of food, that's just the way it is, it's for the safety of the public....any place that is food related is subject to inspections, that's what has been decided, whether or not, people agree, so, by that token, why shouldn't a private kitchen, in your neighbor's house, be held to the same guidelines?

 It has nothing to do with, "a feeling of right versus wrong," and everything to do with the laws.

 Most people, if they walked into a restaurant and it smelled bad or, looked dirty, would leave......the person selling the tamales or burritos in the parking lot, do you have the chance to see where he/she lives? Is the house dirty/smelly? 

 Do you at least see my point?

----------


## 2cent

> Money, money, money. Any way the politicians can grab another handful of taxpayers dollars is fair game. Tax this and require a permit or a license to do this or that. It's not about the voter's health. Look at the water in Flint.


No kidding.  Thanks for putting it so succinctly.  

Stuns and amazes me how many trust the government to protect them, and actually conclude that a business paying $$$ to them is assurance of that.

----------

Big Bird (10-08-2019)

----------


## patrickt

> Well, goody gumdrops for you! You can do any damn thing you want, you can support any damn thing you want.... hooray, have a ball!
> 
>  What does being a conservative have to do with anything here? 
> 
>  I see no one saying people shouldn't be cooking/selling from their homes, just people saying, they don't want to purchase/eat it.
> 
>  Why shouldn't a person selling food from their homes, be regulated, like a restaurant? What's wrong with asking them to purchase a vendor license, or whatever is needed to operate from their homes?


Ah, but you are opposed to people doing what they want. You want them to pay for the privilege of doing what they want. They want to cook dinners, I want to pay to eat them, and you want to stop us.

You want them and me to be regulated and you wonder what that has to do with being a liberal. It's certainly has a lot to do with not being a conservative. But, I'm for freedom. You can certainly be a liberal if you want and regulated people to your heart's desire. And, no whining when it's your turn to be regulated out of business.

----------

2cent (10-08-2019),Big Bird (10-08-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> Ah, but you are opposed to people doing what they want. You want them to pay for the privilege of doing what they want. They want to cook dinners, I want to pay to eat them, and you want to stop us.
> 
> You want them and me to be regulated and you wonder what that has to do with being a liberal. It's certainly has a lot to do with not being a conservative. But, I'm for freedom. You can certainly be a liberal if you want and regulated people to your heart's desire. And, no whining when it's your turn to be regulated out of business.


 This isn't a political issue, it has nothing whatsoever to do with being conservative or liberal.... THAT is what YOU insist on making it..... this is a matter of public safety and, not possibly making a lot of people sick from food prepared in dirty kitchens.

 What you keep describing is friends and family getting together at the dinner table, I'm talking about people selling food out of trunks and coolers in grocery store parking lots.... and, it's been what I've been saying since the beginning of this thread.

 Boy, what theatrics, over a simple difference of opinion!..... simmer down....

----------


## Abbey

> No kidding.  Thanks for putting it so succinctly.  
> 
> Stuns and amazes me how many trust the government to protect them, and actually conclude that a business paying $$$ to them is assurance of that.


 That is NOT the point!

----------


## 2cent

> I guess, people don't understand what I'm trying to say.
> 
>  There HAS to be guidelines in place for the preparation and selling of food, that's just the way it is, it's for the safety of the public....any place that is food related is subject to inspections, that's what has been decided, whether or not, people agree, so, by that token, why shouldn't a private kitchen, in your neighbor's house, be held to the same guidelines?


I won't speak for others, but I perfectly understand what you're saying.  You trust the government to protect you, whereas I do not.  
You are under the assumption that these 'inspections' are actually for your safety, whereas, I do not.  

You also assume that the people are in favor of these inspections, simply because they're there, whereas I don't recall there ever having been a vote on that.  It's simply included in a NGO, the FDA, which we never got to vote on whether we wanted, or not.  Or, the USDA, in the grocery store, whose "seal of approval' I trust about as much as a monkey's butt.




> It has nothing to do with, "a feeling of right versus wrong," and everything to do with the laws.
> 
>  Most people, if they walked into a restaurant and it smelled bad or, looked dirty, would leave......the person selling the tamales or burritos in the parking lot, do you have the chance to see where he/she lives? Is the house dirty/smelly? 
> 
>  Do you at least see my point?


Yeah, I see your point.  You trust the government to protect you.  I trust word-of-mouth, far more.  After all, even the best sales departments, along with the businesses they advertise, will tell you that word-of-mouth is their best advertisement of all.

Why do you think that is?

----------

Brat (10-08-2019),darroll (10-08-2019),Wiser Now (10-08-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> That is NOT the point!


Yes, it IS the point!  It is the VERY point!

----------


## 2cent

> This isn't a political issue, it has nothing whatsoever to do with being conservative or liberal.... THAT is what YOU insist on making it..... this is a matter of public safety and, not possibly making a lot of people sick from food prepared in dirty kitchens.
> 
>  What you keep describing is friends and family getting together at the dinner table, I'm talking about people selling food out of trunks and coolers in grocery store parking lots.... and, it's been what I've been saying since the beginning of this thread.
> 
>  Boy, what theatrics, over a simple difference of opinion!..... simmer down....


What you don't seem to understand is that it IS a political issue.  It is, specifically, *politicians* who got involved in a place, where they don't belong.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-08-2019)

----------


## Brat

I can't make my own tamales.  The ladies from the church make them, by hand, in huge quantities.  They deliver them to your office in the amount you require (hot and fresh, too).  I can't imagine a Christmas or New Year's Eve without them.  It is a tradition in just about every community I've ever lived in.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-08-2019),Retiredat50 (10-08-2019)

----------


## 2cent

Anyone who thinks the government can make better choices for himself, than he can for himself, is not a Conservative.

Anyone who trusts the government's judgement over his own judgement, is not a Conservative.  

Anyone who thinks the government should regulate any product going out the door, whether it be food, light bulbs, wood, or faucets, is not a Conservative.  

It's not _really_ 'okay' w/me if you're not, but owning it would at least be honest.

What it all boils down to is private property, and the number of people who think individuals don't own it anymore, just breaks my heart.  It sincerely does.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (10-08-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> Anyone who thinks the government can make better choices for himself, than he can for himself, is not a Conservative.
> 
> Anyone who trusts the government's judgement over his own judgement, is not a Conservative.  
> 
> Anyone who thinks the government should regulate any product going out the door, whether it be food, light bulbs, wood, or faucets, is not a Conservative.  
> 
> It's not _really_ 'okay' w/me if you're not, but owning it would at least be honest.


 This is not a conservative issue, least ways, not with me...... this is an issue of.....why shouldn't people who make and sell food from their homes, be held to the same standards and requirements as any other establishment that sells food.... what's so hard to understand about that?

 People always complaining about no responsibility, people  thinking the rules don't apply to them.....the same rules that are in place for the food preparation in restaurants, shouldn't apply to everyone who wants to sell food? Why not? 

 If anything, you all are acting like liberals, " they shouldn't have to comply, they shouldn't have to follow the same rules as everyone else," that's pure liberal think, right there.

 People here are always bringing up those other forums, where you get/got insulted and, or called names for simply disagreeing with the majority.....how is what is happening here, any different than that?

----------


## darroll

I won't buy food from the local roach coach that has all their business licenses.
The old Church ladies selling tamales are ok with me with no license.

----------

2cent (10-08-2019),Brat (10-08-2019),Retiredat50 (10-08-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> This is not a conservative issue, least ways, not with me...... this is an issue of.....why shouldn't people who make and sell food from their homes, be held to the same standards and requirements as any other establishment that sells food.... what's so hard to understand about that?


The fact that it shouldn't be the government's purview to set those standards, in the first place.  Nope, not even for restaurants.  What is so hard to understand about that?
Plus that other thing.  Trusting the government to set standards you can actually trust.




> People always complaining about no responsibility, people  thinking the rules don't apply to them.....the same rules that are in place for the food preparation in restaurants, shouldn't apply to everyone who wants to sell food? Why not?


Again, because not even restaurants should be regulated, in the first place.  It's private property.  Let public opinion lead the way.  




> If anything, you all are acting like liberals, " they shouldn't have to comply, they shouldn't have to follow the same rules as everyone else," that's pure liberal think, right there.


No.  The rules should not be there, in the first place.  Don't you see that?




> People here are always bringing up those other forums, where you get/got insulted and, or called names for simply disagreeing with the majority.....how is what is happening here, any different than that?


I haven't insulted you.  Just trying to get you to see things from a Conservative point of view.

----------


## 2cent

@Abbey1, please refer back to post #90.

----------


## Wiser Now

> I can't make my own tamales.  The ladies from the church make them, by hand, in huge quantities.  They deliver them to your office in the amount you require (hot and fresh, too).  I can't imagine a Christmas or New Year's Eve without them.  It is a tradition in just about every community I've ever lived in.


This story goes back years. The church I attended as a teen had a beautiful, large commerical kitchen, and every year we had a Christmas Bazaar. Most churches did in the 50 and 60's. They always included a lunch offering; soup and salad, or sandwiches, and pie. Everything was fine and nobody, to my knowledge, ever got sick.
Then the city decided that church kitchens needed to be included in health inspections and purchase a license. The churches were given a list of things they must comply with, even to serve meals to the congregation only. One of those things was a very expensive commercial dishwasher. Fortunately we already had one, but many did not. They had to discontinue a very good money making practice that people enjoyed, thanks to the city.
After the kitchen passed inspection, we learned that certain members had to be trained to use and clean the kitchen, and only those members were allowed to use the kitchen. That eliminated using the kitchen when the youth groups had sleep overs at the church, and other events.
Years later, at another church in another county, a women's group decided to cook and freeze meals that could be taken to families who were dealing with crises like a hospitalization of a family member. Those meals had to be prepared in the church's kitchen, in this case, an old, dreary, inconvenient but legally licensed space I hated.
The irony of all this regulation was that there was never an inspector around to make sure our hands were clean, etc. It really was all about money.
It was all a money grabbing scheme by the city.

----------

2cent (10-08-2019),Brat (10-08-2019),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (10-08-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> I won't buy food from the local roach coach that has all their business licenses.
> The old Church ladies selling tamales are ok with me with no license.


Oh, I've bought food from the Roach Coach, before.  I survived.  Best thing they carried, although way too high priced, was the V8.  

That old wives tale, "gotta eat a peck of dirt before you die," is actually sound advice.  Make ya stronger.

----------

Brat (10-08-2019),darroll (10-08-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> The fact that it shouldn't be the government's purview to set those standards, in the first place.  Nope, not even for restaurants.  What is so hard to understand about that?
> Plus that other thing.  Trusting the government to set standards you can actually trust.
> 
> 
> Again, because not even restaurants should be regulated, in the first place.  It's private property.  Let public opinion lead the way.  
> 
> 
> No.  The rules should not be there, in the first place.  Don't you see that?
> 
> ...


 There you go again, telling me I can't be a conservative because I don't  share your view, because I believe anyone who prepares and sells food to the public, should all face the same restrictions/guidelines/scrutiny, if you will.

 I don't know how else I CAN look at this, but from a conservative standpoint, since I am one, you implying I'm not, is, an insult.

 Like with any other conservative point of view, this would come down to a matter of responsibility, responsibility on the part of the person who wants to run a home based business, where food is involved, without having to go about it like everyone else.... that's it, in a nutshell.... there's nothing more to it, than that.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I would have no problem with a private organization that rated food trucks and the like and then issued certificates to those who have voluntarily allowed themselves to be rated.  Then you, the consumer, could decide whether to do business with them or not.  If they won't spend the money to be rated you can still decide, based on your own judgement to support them or not.  Once again the regulations are not actually to protect the public but to protect the larger restaurants from the competition from the food trucks.

----------

Brat (10-08-2019),darroll (10-08-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-08-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> This is not a conservative issue, least ways, not with me...... this is an issue of.....why shouldn't people who make and sell food from their homes, be held to the same standards and requirements as any other establishment that sells food.... what's so hard to understand about that?


It is hard to understand because I believe that you are beginning with the assumption that it is right for government to regulate establishments that sell food.

Why?

----------

MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

The best regulator is the market. If a food business is poisoning people, they won't be in business for long. Word spreads faster than a bug.

----------

MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> This story goes back years. The church I attended as a teen had a beautiful, large commerical kitchen, and every year we had a Christmas Bazaar. Most churches did in the 50 and 60's. They always included a lunch offering; soup and salad, or sandwiches, and pie. Everything was fine and nobody, to my knowledge, ever got sick.
> Then the city decided that church kitchens needed to be included in health inspections and purchase a license. The churches were given a list of things they must comply with, even to serve meals to the congregation only. One of those things was a very expensive commercial dishwasher. Fortunately we already had one, but many did not. They had to discontinue a very good money making practice that people enjoyed, thanks to the city.
> After the kitchen passed inspection, we learned that certain members had to be trained to use and clean the kitchen, and only those members were allowed to use the kitchen. That eliminated using the kitchen when the youth groups had sleep overs at the church, and other events.
> Years later, at another church in another county, a women's group decided to cook and freeze meals that could be taken to families who were dealing with crises like a hospitalization of a family member. Those meals had to be prepared in the church's kitchen, in this case, an old, dreary, inconvenient but legally licensed space I hated.
> The irony of all this regulation was that there was never an inspector around to make sure our hands were clean, etc. It really was all about money.
> It was all a money grabbing scheme by the city.


Exactly so!  I used to deliver, "Meals on Wheels."  The lady running the kitchen would have to check every meal to see it was the "government required temperature."  YUP!  The cold is proper, the hot is proper.  Then they put them all into a styrofoam container, then into a "government approved" chest - all together - to get to the individual homes...  with the hot cold, and cold, luke warm.
But, so long as it was sent out at the proper temperature, they're bases were covered.

How stupid is that?

And, like ya say, as kids, there was always a food kitchen open at the church bazaars.  This lady could could Italian like nobody's tomorrow!   Definite money maker, as a church fund raiser.

It'd be a sorrowful thing to see how much the church's fund raising went down, due to the government deciding its pockets needed to be filled, over the real good those profits actually did provide.

It all boils down to a choice between a false sense of security, or actually, real liberty.

----------

Brat (10-08-2019),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (10-08-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-08-2019),Wiser Now (10-08-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> You're not making sense. Simply put, if a restaurant is required to have the proper paperwork before making/selling food to the public, why shouldn't someone doing the same, from their homes, be required to have the same?
> 
>  What's so hard about that?


Why should the permits be required in the first place?  Permits and licenses stifle the ability to open a business.  You can spend up to $1 million dollars just to open a Taco Bell or McDonalds.  How many people have that kind of money?  You are forcing those who have an ability to cook to work for someone else or be dependent on the government.  There was a man in Jacksonville who sold barbecue from a stand he set up.  He made enough money from the stand to send his two kids to college.  A major bbq chain wanted to open up in the area and reported him.  The food nazi's shut him down and he went on welfare.  The bbq chain never materialized.

These regulations deny people the ability to be self sufficient and do little to protect the public.  In fact, we have become so dependent on the government telling us what is good and what isn't that we ignore the warning signs right before our eyes.

----------

Brat (10-08-2019),Midgardian/Piru (10-08-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-08-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> It is hard to understand because I believe that you are beginning with the assumption that it is right for government to regulate establishments that sell food.
> 
> Why?


 A right?  It's the way it is, right or wrong, if there wasn't some kind of process in place, where food services are concerned, where do we draw the line?  What do we allow and, not allow?  How dirty is a kitchen allowed to be, how dirty are the employees allowed to be?

 We all live by rules and regulations, not everyone likes/agrees with all of them, but, as long as we do have them, they need to apply to everyone, in their respective roles.....in this case, food service.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> A right?  It's the way it is, right or wrong, if there wasn't some kind of process in place, where food services are concerned, where do we draw the line?  What do we allow and, not allow?  How dirty is a kitchen allowed to be, how dirty are the employees allowed to be?
> 
>  We all live by rules and regulations, not everyone likes/agrees with all of them, but, as long as we do have them, they need to apply to everyone, in their respective roles.....in this case, food service.


Alright, but why does government have to be involved?

----------

MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> Why should the permits be required in the first place?  Permits and licenses stifle the ability to open a business.  You can spend up to $1 million dollars just to open a Taco Bell or McDonalds.  How many people have that kind of money?  You are forcing those who have an ability to cook to work for someone else or be dependent on the government.  There was a man in Jacksonville who sold barbecue from a stand he set up.  He made enough money from the stand to send his two kids to college.  A major bbq chain wanted to open up in the area and reported him.  The food nazi's shut him down and he went on welfare.  The bbq chain never materialized.
> 
> These regulations deny people the ability to be self sufficient and do little to protect the public.  In fact, we have become so dependent on the government telling us what is good and what isn't that we ignore the warning signs right before our eyes.


 I didn't make the rules, regarding food preparation and sale, I simply believe if there IS such a rule or, law, it needs to pertain to everyone.....get it changed, if you think it's unfair.

 Why does everyone who doesn't agree with certain practices, get labeled, Nazi?  That word is as over used as, racist.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-08-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> Alright, but why does government have to be involved?


  Restaurants are regulated by the department of agriculture....who do you propose, take over and, do it?

 There has to be certain standards met, who is going to do that?

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> I didn't make the rules, regarding food preparation and sale, I simply believe if there IS such a rule or, law, it needs to pertain to everyone.....get it changed, if you think it's unfair.


Do you agree with food regulation laws?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I didn't make the rules, regarding food preparation and sale, I simply believe if there IS such a rule or, law, it needs to pertain to everyone.....get it changed, if you think it's unfair.
> 
>  Why does everyone who doesn't agree with certain practices, get labeled, Nazi?  That word is as over used as, racist.


No one should be required to submit to government bullying just to make a living.  We are certainly not saying, as you are implying, that only food trucks should be unlicensed.  I think I and others have made it clear that government intervention should be shunned.  As for calling you a Nazi (if the shoe fits...) its because nazism, a form of facism, provides that government has the right and obligation to control all aspects of our lives.  I don't believe in "some government control is ok because its for our own good".  To me all government control is a form of fascism and a reduction of my right to the pursuit of happiness.

----------

2cent (10-08-2019),Big Bird (10-08-2019),Brat (10-08-2019),darroll (10-08-2019),Midgardian/Piru (10-08-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-08-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Restaurants are regulated by the department of agriculture....who do you propose, take over and, do it?
> 
>  There has to be certain standards met, who is going to do that?


Customers. The market is the Great Regulator. You know, it really isn't in the interest of a person in business to provide a low quality product or service. Government does not need to do anything. People talk and nowadays, there is Yelp! The cream will rise to the top and the scum will go out of business.

----------

2cent (10-08-2019),Big Bird (10-08-2019),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (10-08-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-08-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

Food Regulation was a Progressive objective.

----------

MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Restaurants are regulated by the department of agriculture....who do you propose, take over and, do it?
> 
>  There has to be certain standards met, who is going to do that?



Who should decide what those standards are?  You?  Me? Some faceless bureaucracy?  I can set my own standards thank you very much.  If, as I proposed earlier in this thread, there was an organization like Consumer Union or Good Housekeeping that each restaurant could be a member of and who did in fact investigate its members I would find that far more trustworthy than depending on a bunch of "civil servants" who got off on bullying small restaurant owners over very trivial matters..

----------

2cent (10-08-2019),Big Bird (10-08-2019),Brat (10-08-2019),darroll (10-08-2019),Midgardian/Piru (10-08-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-08-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> Restaurants are regulated by the department of agriculture....who do you propose, take over and, do it?


The general public.  




> There has to be certain standards met, who is going to do that?


The general public.  

Why do you trust some far-away person, who's likely never eaten in any particular place, more than you do the people who actually have?

----------

MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Abbey

I've changed my mind, you all aren't any different than the people at those other places,  I did nothing but disagree with the majority and, look what happens, insults and name calling...I'm a Nazi, now, because I believe food service workers should be licensed to sell food to the public.....wow.... yeah, I'm right up there with Hitler, boy!! 

 I've given every explanation/example I can think of but, all you want to do is call me names and insult me.

 I thought you were different, I thought I found a place that the members DIDN'T do that.

 I'm done, there's no use trying to get anything across to people who don't want to discuss like adults.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-08-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> Who should decide that those standards are?  You?  Me? Some faceless bureaucracy?  I can set my own standards thank you very much.  If, as I proposed earlier in this thread, there was an organization like Consumer Union or Good Housekeeping that each restaurant could be a member of and who did in fact investigate its members I would find that far more trustworthy than depending on a bunch of "civil servants" who got off on bullying small restaurant owners over very trivial matters..


I'll admit to having a problem with conformists, who go along with a rule, simply because it exists.  "If there's a rule, the rule must apply to all!"

In the rule of law, when it comes to murders, I'd agree.  In the case of food preparation/restaurants, I'd prefer the rule be abandoned, altogether, rather than force all to comply to a STUPID rule, that does no one any good, and, like you, et.al., say, only leads to people being NOT permitted to make his own way in this world.

It is the very antithesis upon which this country was built.

----------

Brat (10-08-2019),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (10-08-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> I've changed my mind, you all aren't any different than the people at those other places,  I did nothing but disagree with the majority and, look what happens, insults and name calling...I'm a Nazi, now, because I believe food service workers should be licensed to sell food to the public.....wow.... yeah, I'm right up there with Hitler, boy!! 
> 
>  I've given every explanation/example I can think of but, all you want to do is call me names and insult me.
> 
>  I thought you were different, I thought I found a place that the members DIDN'T do that.
> 
>  I'm done, there's no use trying to get anything across to people who don't want to discuss like adults.


 @Abbey1, I may have missed it, but never, through this thread, have I seen anyone accuse you of being a Nazi.
I also missed where anyone, personally, called you any names.

I will, however, accuse you of being just plain stubborn.  You've also stated, time and again, that you WANT these rules and regulations governing food establishments in place.

The fact of the matter is no Conservative would want these rules and regulations in place.  That is, just brass tacks, not a Conservative's point of view.  It's just not.

A Conservative would, when it comes to the market sale of things, prefer that it be entirely freedom of choice, and let the market decide. 

Another fact of the matter is, to allow the government to make those choices for you, IS a form a fascism.  The government, not the free market, decides who will succeed, or may be in business, and/or  who should not. 

That's not a personal insult; it's simply a matter of fact:  In a free market economy the free market decides; in a fascism form of economy; the government decides.

Personally, I prefer the former, and would prefer to work towards ridding ourselves of over-regulation, than to force others to comply with regulations that never should have been there in the first place.

Yes, I'm happy with the government getting out of the way of making any decisions for me.

----------

darroll (10-08-2019),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (10-08-2019),Midgardian/Piru (10-08-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-08-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> I've changed my mind, you all aren't any different than the people at those other places,  I did nothing but disagree with the majority and, look what happens, insults and name calling...I'm a Nazi, now, because I believe food service workers should be licensed to sell food to the public.....wow.... yeah, I'm right up there with Hitler, boy!! 
> 
>  I've given every explanation/example I can think of but, all you want to do is call me names and insult me.
> 
>  I thought you were different, I thought I found a place that the members DIDN'T do that.
> 
>  I'm done, there's no use trying to get anything across to people who don't want to discuss like adults.


That is one of the things I dislike here.  There are certain people that if you disagree with them on a subject they can't just argue their side and give their reasons to disagree, they have to start calling you a liberal or nazi or whatever.

Me, personally, I don't apply a label like conservative or liberal to myself because I can think for myself and do not need to pidgeon hole my ideas into categories.


That being said, I agree and disagree with you.  Yes, I believe we need health inspectors and some type of control over what is sold to the public, but I think they take it to far sometimes.  I also question the motives behind some of it.


In my youth, and to be honest off and on for most of my life, I worked either full-time or part-time in various restaurants from fast food to fancy seafood places.  To be honest, you are taking a chance eating anywhere that you personally do not prepare the food. 



People are people and some are lazy, some are stupid and some just like to feel powerful by F'ing with someone else's food, it is what it is. And no certificate can prevent it.


Most restaurants know when the health inspector is coming, and they do a cleaning party to get ready, making sure items are labeled correctly and bins/fridges/freezers are given a good cleaning.  In my view, health inspectors are more to make sure things are put in order on a regular basis and that is a good thing, but inbetween...



Watch a few episodes of Kitchen Nightmares to see how gross some restaurants are.


P.S. There is nothing to stop a person with a blood disease, or anything infectious from working in a restaurant kitchen.  In fact, most employees in the food industry go to work when sick because they can not afford to miss a day, and the managers encourage it so they are not short-handed.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (10-08-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I've changed my mind, you all aren't any different than the people at those other places,  I did nothing but disagree with the majority and, look what happens, insults and name calling...I'm a Nazi, now, because I believe food service workers should be licensed to sell food to the public.....wow.... yeah, I'm right up there with Hitler, boy!! 
> 
>  I've given every explanation/example I can think of but, all you want to do is call me names and insult me.
> 
>  I thought you were different, I thought I found a place that the members DIDN'T do that.
> 
>  I'm done, there's no use trying to get anything across to people who don't want to discuss like adults.


Be of good cheer and write if you find work.

No one insulted you, we merely disagreed with you.  Although to some I suppose a disagreement is tantamount to an insult.

----------

MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Big Bird

> I've changed my mind, you all aren't any different than the people at those other places,  I did nothing but disagree with the majority and, look what happens, insults and name calling...I'm a Nazi, now, because I believe food service workers should be licensed to sell food to the public.....wow.... yeah, I'm right up there with Hitler, boy!! 
> 
>  I've given every explanation/example I can think of but, all you want to do is call me names and insult me.
> 
>  I thought you were different, I thought I found a place that the members DIDN'T do that.
> 
>  I'm done, there's no use trying to get anything across to people who don't want to discuss like adults.


Ya really can't take stuff personal on this forum. I get drug through the coals quite often here because I have some rather unconventional views on quite a few things. I don't harbor any bad feelings toward those that disagree with me just because they're wrong and I'm always right.   :Smiley20:

----------


## darroll

The schools around here:
NO hommade cookies, cake, etc.
If the teacher hands out store bought goodies she/he has to have a food handlers license.
I wonder (to be a smart ass) if the rule makers get a kickback from food handlers school. :Thinking:

----------

Big Bird (10-08-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Big Bird

> The schools around here:
> NO hommade cookies, cake, etc.
> If the teacher hands out store bought goodies she/he has to have a food handlers license.
> I wonder (to be a smart ass) if the rule makers get a kickback from food handlers school.


I read somewhere that some schools force the kids to eat the food that the cafeteria sells.

----------


## Trinnity

> Be of good cheer and write if you find work.
> 
> No one insulted you, we merely disagreed with you.  Although to some I suppose a disagreement is tantamount to an insult.


Let it go.

----------



----------


## Abbey

> No one should be required to submit to government bullying just to make a living.  We are certainly not saying, as you are implying, that only food trucks should be unlicensed.  I think I and others have made it clear that government intervention should be shunned.  As for calling you a Nazi (if the shoe fits...) its because nazism, a form of facism, provides that government has the right and obligation to control all aspects of our lives.  I don't believe in "some government control is ok because its for our own good".  To me all government control is a form of fascism and a reduction of my right to the pursuit of happiness.


 No one insulted me? It's right here, in your post.

 I also see who thanked you for it.

----------


## Abbey

> That is one of the things I dislike here.  There are certain people that if you disagree with them on a subject they can't just argue their side and give their reasons to disagree, they have to start calling you a liberal or nazi or whatever.
> 
> Me, personally, I don't apply a label like conservative or liberal to myself because I can think for myself and do not need to pidgeon hole my ideas into categories.
> 
> 
> That being said, I agree and disagree with you.  Yes, I believe we need health inspectors and some type of control over what is sold to the public, but I think they take it to far sometimes.  I also question the motives behind some of it.
> 
> 
> In my youth, and to be honest off and on for most of my life, I worked either full-time or part-time in various restaurants from fast food to fancy seafood places.  To be honest, you are taking a chance eating anywhere that you personally do not prepare the food. 
> ...


 And, that's all I've been saying, right from the start, there should be some form of restrictions/inspection of food preparation areas, to assure quality, safety and, cleanliness.....it got twisted and blown way out of proportion, to ..... I want government to run every aspect of our lives.... which is far, from what I actually said.

 No amount of explaining will do, either, obviously, they're all dead set on, I said what they've precieved.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-08-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> I don't see the difference.


It's a matter of government protecting you from yourself.

People preparing food to sell from their homes are not inspected as are commercial establishments. You never know the conditions under which it is prepared or even what's in it.

----------

Big Bird (10-08-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> And, that's all I've been saying, right from the start, there should be some form of restrictions/inspection of food preparation areas, to assure quality, safety and, cleanliness.....it got twisted and blown way out of proportion, to ..... I want government to run every aspect of our lives.... which is far, from what I actually said.
> 
>  No amount of explaining will do, either, obviously, they're all dead set on, I said what they've precieved.


Oh STFU. I'd buy Enchiladas from an illegal if I knew they were good and they kept their kitchen clean.

You're a statist tool, OK?


I don't even like illegals, but fuck you.

Here's to the American way of life, which you go against, bitch!  :Headbang:

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I didn't make the rules, regarding food preparation and sale, I simply believe if there IS such a rule or, law, it needs to pertain to everyone.....get it changed, if you think it's unfair.
> 
>  Why does everyone who doesn't agree with certain practices, get labeled, Nazi?  That word is as over used as, racist.


I used to eat dinner over at a friend's house every Thursday night. No government involved. Imagine that!  :Sofa: 

I buy lemonade from every stand I see, dammit!

----------


## Abbey

> I used to eat dinner over at a friend's house every Thursday night. No government involved. Imagine that! 
> 
> I buy lemonade from every stand I see, dammit!


 I'm so proud of you.

----------


## Abbey

> I used to eat dinner over at a friend's house every Thursday night. No government involved. Imagine that! 
> 
> I buy lemonade from every stand I see, dammit!


 Duplicate

----------


## Retiredat50

> Oh STFU. I'd buy Enchiladas from an illegal if I knew they were good and they kept their kitchen clean.
> 
> You're a statist tool, OK?
> 
> 
> I don't even like illegals, but fuck you.
> 
> Here's to the American way of life, which you go against, bitch!


I have reported this post, as should everyone, this is not acceptable.  If this is what is acceptable here, then I am done with this forum.

----------

Abbey (10-08-2019),Kris P Bacon (10-08-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Oh STFU. I'd buy Enchiladas from an illegal if I knew they were good and they kept their kitchen clean.
> 
> You're a statist tool, OK?
> 
> 
> I don't even like illegals, but fuck you.
> 
> Here's to the American way of life, which you go against, bitch!


DP

----------


## MrogersNhood

> The schools around here:
> NO hommade cookies, cake, etc.
> If the teacher hands out store bought goodies she/he has to have a food handlers license.
> I wonder (to be a smart ass) if the rule makers get a kickback from food handlers school.


Damn! We used to make Apple Sauce and Pumpkin Pie, and Fudge in school.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> DP


So I'm a bad man now?

Because I buy from illegal lemonade stands, is that it?

Motherfucker, I definitely have zero need for the government to be getting in between me and my food.

I can go kill a bear and butcher it and have bear roast tomorrow night, No FDA involved.

Bear roast is awesome, too.

Apparently you've never gotten your own food n stuff.

Me? I make dinner happen. Every night.

Sorry you're too dependent on others. I need ary another person to make my dinner happen, boy.

I am the feeder.

The guy that works with me shot a gator and fed it to his kids for lunch.

That's reality.

----------


## patrickt

> Ok, then, let's have no inspections of any business that sells food to the public, let's let anyone set up a kitchen and start cooking, let's let them hire people with Hepatitis and other bloodborn diseases, let's not care about cleanliness, let's just ban the inspectors from entering the premises.....to hell with a safe/clean food prep area....if we don't need to be held to a certain standard for what we provide to the public...let's just let dirty hobos cook our food....why the hell not?!


Excellent summary of a liberal talking point. I suspect you would eat in a dirty restaurant, with hobos cooking the food, as long as the government had certified them.

I wouldn't. Surrendering freedoms for the false promise of safety is a liberal strategy.

If the government, or a private company, offered certification then you would have a choice. You could not eat in a restaurant that wasn't certified. And, people who wanted to work and earn a living for their family would have a choice of doing so without outrageous expenses to work.

Those who oppose choice, except the choice of killing an unborn child, are liberals. You might notice I live in Mexico. They have restaurant inspections which are simply another way for leftists to collect bribes. I walk my dog every morning and once or twice a week I buy a tamale or two from a street vendor next to the IMSS Medical Clinic. Most of his customers come from the clinic, either staff or patients. In fifteen years I've never gotten sick. I eat in very nice restaurants, working class restaurants, and recently I've been eating in a new restaurant run by Venezuelan refugees. On rare occasions I'll go to McDonalds or Kentucky Fried Chicken. I prefer Grill Burger and Pollo Brujo, though. I do have a few guidelines. One is how many local folks eat there. Another is how long they've been in business. Another is the turnover in their staff.

I've never once wondered about their government permissions to work. Mexico, with all its flaws, doesn't try to stop people from working.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> A right?  It's the way it is, right or wrong, if there wasn't some kind of process in place, where food services are concerned, where do we draw the line?  What do we allow and, not allow?  How dirty is a kitchen allowed to be, how dirty are the employees allowed to be?
> 
>  We all live by rules and regulations, not everyone likes/agrees with all of them, but, as long as we do have them, they need to apply to everyone, in their respective roles.....in this case, food service.


No bear backstraps for you! Next!

Go eat you some sanctioned tofu and beansprouts and shit.

 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I'm gonna eat gator, bear, deer, and Nile Perch, and Mackeral.  :Middle Finger:

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I'm so proud of you.


You eat HotPockets, tell the truth and shame the Devil.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I have reported this post, as should everyone, this is not acceptable.  If this is what is acceptable here, then I am done with this forum.


I'm very dissapointed in some folks here.

----------

Abbey (10-08-2019),Jeannie (10-08-2019),Kris P Bacon (10-08-2019),Retiredat50 (10-08-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Oh STFU. I'd buy Enchiladas from an illegal if I knew they were good and they kept their kitchen clean.
> 
> You're a statist tool, OK?
> 
> 
> I don't even like illegals, but fuck you.
> 
> Here's to the American way of life, which you go against, bitch!


Just damn!

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Just damn!


What if someone called the FDA on you for selling them yellow fillets, hmm?

Do you even get yellows around there? I reckon you do.

We have them here.

Oh! When it gets cold, I'm gonna get me some!

I know this little inlet..

This ain't my 1st rodeo.

I grew up spearfishing Angelfish, and catching Sheephead.


Scraping barnacles with a stick.

----------

jirqoadai (10-08-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I have reported this post, as should everyone, this is not acceptable.  If this is what is acceptable here, then I am done with this forum.


Why is that, Snitchy McTofuEaterington?

I said something wrong in your mind?

I did nothing wrong, stated my opinion. That is all.

Yeah, I'd rather eat a Diamondback.

Diamondback is very lean meat, you should try it sometime.  :Thumbsup20: 

I've killed 9.

Warning: May not be FDA approved.

Only poofters would care about that.

----------


## Retiredat50

> So I'm a bad man now?
> 
> Because I buy from illegal lemonade stands, is that it?
> 
> Motherfucker, I definitely have zero need for the government to be getting in between me and my food.
> 
> I can go kill a bear and butcher it and have bear roast tomorrow night, No FDA involved.
> 
> Bear roast is awesome, too.
> ...


Motherfucker?  Ok, Internet tough guy, we both know your old ass would not say that to my face, and we both know why   :Wink: 

As for food, I can afford food, I don't have to eat trash, you seem to have to, sorry for that.  Maybe get a job?  Yes, ribeye steaks are much better than bear or gator, they really are.  Maybe you should start a gofundme page to get enough money to feed your family, or just beg on the street.


Seriously, you are actually bragging about eating crap that no one wants to eat like it is a good thing, lol.  So stupid!

----------

Jeannie (10-08-2019),Midgardian/Piru (10-08-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Motherfucker?  Ok, Internet tough guy, we both know your old ass would not say that to my face, and we both know why  
> 
> As for food, I can afford food, I don't have to eat trash, you seem to have to, sorry for that.  Maybe get a job?  Yes, ribeye steaks are much better than bear or gator, they really are.  Maybe you should start a gofundme page to get enough money to feed your family, or just beg on the street.
> 
> 
> Seriously, you are actually bragging about eating crap that no one wants to eat like it is a good thing, lol.  So stupid!



Yeah, whatever, cupcake. Go eat your tofu and do some curls, ok?

Kiss your "guns" n stuff. 

Don't ever mess with my cracker ass, though. I ain't the one, chump. You'll wish you never messed with me.

PS: Bear roast is the bomb! Beats any beef, any day. You just don't know, tofu boi.

All my needs are met, and If I want to hunt or fish?, I can do it on my family's land. No game wardens involved.

All my bills are paid, I have zero worries.

Especially some internet chump telling me I can't afford to eat what I want.

I do what I want, you've just never gotten your own dinner. That's what it is.

I bet you've never eaten deer.

----------


## jirqoadai

> What if someone called the FDA on you for selling them yellow fillets, hmm?
> 
> Do you even get yellows around there? I reckon you do.
> 
> We have them here.
> 
> Oh! When it gets cold, I'm gonna get me some!
> 
> I know this little inlet..
> ...


just curious. you ever went to those steam tractor meets?

----------


## Dan40

> Restaurants are regulated by the department of agriculture....who do you propose, take over and, do it?
> 
>  There has to be certain standards met, who is going to do that?


Don't think I called you any names, but am lumped in with "all those people."  Isn't that the kind of thing "all those people," do?

If you are upset with certain individuals, talk to THEM.

Now to important issues.

Don't believe that the UNITED STATES DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE is allowed to inspect local restaurants.  That is the job of State, County, and or City health departments.

The Federal govt shouldn't be involved in the food served in city and state schools either, but since the federal DoE funds them, the feds take license.

CALM,,,,,,,,,,,,maintain an even strain.................. :Wtf20:

----------

MrogersNhood (10-08-2019),sargentodiaz (10-09-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> just curious. you ever went to those steam tractor meets?


My cousin owns a steam tractor, with steel wheels. Zero rubber.

It's his land I can go shooting and catching bass on.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Yeah, whatever, cupcake. Go eat your tofu and do some curls, ok?
> 
> Kiss your "guns" n stuff. 
> 
> Don't ever mess with my cracker ass, though. I ain't the one, chump. You'll wish you never messed with me.
> 
> PS: Bear roast is the bomb! Beats any beef, any day. You just don't know, tofu boi.
> 
> All my needs are met, and If I want to hunt or fish?, I can do it on my family's land. No game wardens involved.
> ...


Just more internet tough guy crap.  Seriously, start a gofundme page and post it here, I will throw a few dollars so you can have a decent meal.  I feel sorry for people like you so i usually try to help.

----------


## jirqoadai

> My cousin owns a steam tractor, with steel wheels.


salt water taffy and crab cakes?
i remember that some of the confederate canon at 1st Mannassas came from eastern shore. 
and Saint Micheals used to be even cooler than Annapolis

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Just more internet tough guy crap.  Seriously, start a gofundme page and post it here, I will throw a few dollars so you can have a decent meal.  I feel sorry for people like you so i usually try to help.


Bubba, if you never give me a dime, I will not miss ary a meal.

I can go eat at Bern's tomorrow night if I want to, you?

Eat a dick, you arrogant prick. You. Ain't. Shit.

You wouldn't know a decent meal if it dickslapped you upside the head.

I bet you eat HotPockets.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> salt water taffy and crab cakes?
> i remember that some of the confederate canon at 1st Mannassas came from eastern shore. 
> and Saint Micheals used to be even cooler than Annapolis


Err, my cousin collects tractors and restores them.

He has 2-3 steam tractors.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Bubba, if you never give me a dime, I will not miss ary a meal.
> 
> I can go eat at Bern's tomorrow night if I want to, you?
> 
> Eat a dick, you arrogant prick. You. Ain't. Shit.
> 
> You wouldn't know a decent meal if it dickslapped you upside the head.
> 
> I bet you eat HotPockets.


You seem to be obsessed with dicks, is that the part you eat first?

LOL, seriously, if you need some money to buy a decent meal, send me a PM and we can work it out, no need to be eating bear or deer dick for dinner.  That is just sad.  I mean, unless you are into that...

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-09-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

> Err, my cousin collects tractors and restores them.
> 
> He has 2-3 steam tractors.


i used to go to one of those festivals every year. if youre where i think youre at, youre in heavan.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> You seem to be obsessed with dicks, is that the part you eat first?
> 
> LOL, seriously, if you need some money to buy a decent meal, send me a PM and we can work it out, no need to be eating bear or deer dick for dinner.  That is just sad.  I mean, unless you are into that...


Eat moar prepared food, DoucheLord McRetiredat50.



Apparently you don't know what Bern's is, sad.
It's a right fine American institution.

Here's a link, dork:

Go ahead and chow down on your HotPocket.

Berns Family of Legends Gift Cards

----------


## MrogersNhood

> i used to go to one of those festivals every year. if youre where i think youre at, youre in heavan.


I'm not there, but my cousin has some kickass tractors.

They're restored n stuff. Steel wheels and all.

----------


## Dan40

Tough guys.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Tough guys.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Eat moar prepared food, DoucheLord McRetiredat50.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't know what Bern's is, sad.
> It's a right fine American institution.
> 
> Here's a link, dork:
> 
> ...


Let's back it up, you are bragging about eating bear penis and I am talking about eating ribeye, and you tell me to chow down on my hotpocket? Seems to me a hotpocket would be a step up for you, hehe.

Although I do see why you would refernce the He-man Hater's club, since you seem obsessed with dick

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Let's back it up, you are bragging about eating bear penis and I am talking about eating ribeye, and you tell me to chow down on my hotpocket? Seems to me a hotpocket would be a step up for you, hehe.
> 
> Although I do see why you would refernce the He-man Hater's club, since you seem obsessed with dick



Yeah, you're seriously a douche.
I get it. Nowhere did I mention Bear penis, but apparently it's on your mind.

HotPockets are FDA- approved, brah!

If bear penis was, you'd gobble it the fuck up!

 :Middle Finger: 

Me? I'm sticking to the backstraps and roast, brah.  :Dontknow: 

You don't even know what Wagyu is, and you're talking shit.

True story.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Yeah, you're seriously a douche.
> I get it. Nowhere did I mention Bear penis, but apparently it's on your mind.
> 
> HotPockets are FDA- approved, brah!
> 
> If bear penis was, you'd gobble it the fuck up!
> 
> 
> 
> Me? I'm sticking to the backstraps and roast, brah.


Whatever you have to tell yourself.  I can afford food.  I am not judging you, just laughing at you  :Smile:

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-09-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Whatever you have to tell yourself.  I can afford food.  I am not judging you, just laughing at you



You don't even know what Wagyu is, fuck off.

You. Ain't. Shit.

Oh yeah, I can't afford food. I can get whatever I want, Douchelord Mc FDA-approved Tofu-eater guy.

Make sure it's FDA-approved now.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Derp!

----------


## Retiredat50

> You don't even know what Wagyu is, fuck off.
> 
> You. Ain't. Shit.
> 
> Oh yeah, I can't afford food, I can get whatever I want, Douchelord Mc FDA-approved Tofu-eater guy.


You know that you can apply for food stamps online... I don't know if you can buy bear dicks with food stamps, but hey, maybe it will help?

----------


## MrogersNhood

> You know that you can apply for food stamps online... I don't know if you can buy bear dicks with food stamps, but hey, maybe it will help?


And that has what to do with me, boy?

You see the way that guy in your avatar clocks that other guy?
Yeah, um..I can do it better than that.

Oh yes...

I did it like that 1st day of kindergarten when a kid stole my Play-Doh.

I knocked him onto his back with 1 shot.

Pow!

We fought every morning for 10 days after that. Until he broke his arm and got a pass.

I whooped him more often than not. He was bigger than me, too.

I'm on the verge of 200 lbs, bro, and I ain't messin' around.


I don't put up with bullies. I take them them to task.

----------


## Retiredat50

> And that has what to do with me, boy?
> 
> You see the way that guy in your avatar clocks that other guy?
> Yeah, um..I can do it better than that.
> 
> Oh yes...
> 
> I did it like that 1st day of kindergarten when a kid stole my Play-Doh.
> 
> ...


Wow, I am scared, what a true internet tough guy.  Oh no!  Did he really steal your Play-Doh, or did he steal the bear-ass sandwich you brought for lunch?

You get more ridiculous post by post, so funny.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Wow, I am scared, what a true internet tough guy.  Oh no!  Did he really steal your Play-Doh, or did he steal the bear-ass sandwich you brought for lunch?
> 
> You get more ridiculous post by post, so funny.



Fuck with me, you muscle-bound idiot, I'll be on you like a Tasmanian devil, you piece of shit.

I'll introduce you to pain and maybe you'll adjust your attitude.  I guarantee I will win.

I ain't the one, like I said, but you keep pushing.

I smashed his face so hard it wasn't even funny. Knocked him right to the ground, backwards out of his chair. I got a wallop, it runs in the family.

You're not going to intimidate me. I ain't the one. When it comes down to it, I am going to win.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Fuck with me, you muscle-bound idiot, I'll be on you like a Tasmanian devil, you piece of shit.
> 
> I'll introduce you to pain and maybe you'll adjust your attitude.  I guarantee I will win.
> 
> I ain't the one, like I said, but you keep pushing.
> 
> I smashed his face so hard it wasn't even funny. Knocked him right to the ground, backwards out of his chair. I got a wallop, it runs in the family.


Oh no, now I am really scared, lol.  I am so sorry, don't go all Tasmanian Devil on me, please good sir! I'll adjust my attitude I promise I will.

You sound so tough and so mean, I am locking all my doors tonight and windows, I am not sure if I will even be able to sleep because I am so scared! 

LOL, dumbass.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-09-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Oh no, now I am really scared, lol.  I am so sorry, don't go all Tasmanian Devil on me, please good sir! I'll adjust my attitude I promise I will.
> 
> You sound so tough and so mean, I am locking all my doors tonight and windows, I am not sure if I will even be able to sleep because I am so scared! 
> 
> LOL, dumbass.


You go eat bear penis, ok?

Remember me the next time you think you're gonna go fuck with some average-looking cracker, because they just might can deadlift 330 and dump you on your neck and beat you to a pulp, k?

How many people have you knocked out? 

I've knocked 6 people out, yoked out 9.

I know how to knock and yoke people out. Have for a long time.

I ain't the one, I ain't messing with nobody, leave me alone.

----------


## Retiredat50

> You go eat bear penis, ok?
> 
> Remember me the next time you think you're gonna go fuck with some average-looking cracker, because they just might can deadlift 330 and dump you on your neck and beat you to a pulp, k?
> 
> How many people have you knocked out? 
> 
> I've knocked 6 people out, yoked out 9.
> 
> I know how to knock and yoke people out. Have for a long time.
> ...


Wow, what a badass!  I want to be just like you.  Can you teach me to be an internet tough guy?

Oh, I will leave you alone, anyone that can wrestle a bear, rip it's penis off and swallow it is a person I don't want to mess with.  I have a rule about not messing with people that eat bear cock.

Seriously, read your post, do you think anyone takes you serious? Honestly?

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-09-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Wow, what a badass!  I want to be just like you.  Can you teach me to be an internet tough guy?
> 
> Oh, I will leave you alone, anyone that can wrestle a bear, rip it's penis off and swallow it is a person I don't want to mess with.  I have a rule about not messing with people that eat bear cock.
> 
> Seriously, read your post, do you think anyone takes you serious? Honestly?



Seriously, I will smoke a pork tenderloin tomorrow, and you're a joke.

Probably don't even know how to cook for yourself or others.

Couldn't feed yourself and others if your life depended on it without the FDA and grocery stores.

There's life beyond that, just sayin'.

It does involve skinning and gutting.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Seriously, I will smoke a pork tenderloin tomorrow, and you're a joke.
> 
> Probably don't even know how to cook for yourself or others.
> 
> Couldn't feed yourself and others if your life depended on it without the FDA and grocery stores.
> 
> There's life beyond that, just syain'.


Smoke a pork tenderloin?  Is that some kind of gay innuendo?  Is that like eating a bear dick?

I have to say I am disappointed that you seem to have given up on telling what a badass you are and how much I should be afraid of you, that was really, really entertaining  :Smile:

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-09-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Smoke a pork tenderloin?  Is that some kind of gay innuendo?  Is that like eating a bear dick?
> 
> I have to say I am disappointed that you seem to have given up on telling what a badass you are and how much I should be afraid of you, that was really, really entertaining



You're a total fucking tard incapable of actually feeding you and yours without the government. Sad.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Smoke a pork tenderloin?  Is that some kind of gay innuendo?  Is that like eating a bear dick?
> 
> I have to say I am disappointed that you seem to have given up on telling what a badass you are and how much I should be afraid of you, that was really, really entertaining


I get that you have no clue what smoking a pork tenderloin is, because you're not really a man.

It is what it is.  :Dontknow: 

I was taught how by one of the best, too!  :Headbang: 

He's dead now. I thank God for him, though.

Things like that are how you feed your people. True story.

----------


## Retiredat50

> You're a total fucking tard incapable of actually feeding you and yours without the government. Sad.


Your reponses are getting less and less entertaining.  You sound like you are getting tired, maybe you should go to bed now.

----------


## Retiredat50

> I get that you have no clue what smoking a pork tenderloin is, because you're not really a man.
> 
> It is what it is. 
> 
> I was taught how by one of the best, too! 
> 
> He's dead now. I thank God for him, though.
> 
> Things like that are how you feed your people. True story.


I bet you bought that tenderloin at the store.  Sure, I know you will say you bagged a wild boar and blah, blah, blah, but we all know it will be a lie, but thanks for playing.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Your reponses are getting less and less entertaining.  You sound like you are getting tired, maybe you should go to bed now.



Exactly what are "reponses", guy?

You seem more intelligent by the never!

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I bet you bought that tenderloin at the store.  Sure, I know you will say you bagged a wild boar and blah, blah, blah, but we all know it will be a lie, but thanks for playing.




No, it's pre-seasoned and all that and a bag of chips from the store.

You don't know how to do it though, little girly-man. Go get you a smoothie from the juice bar and make sure it's FDA-approved, k?

Admire yourself in the mirror and dream you could best me, while you're at it. Punk.

Pig in the ground, boy!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> So I'm a bad man now?
> 
> Because I buy from illegal lemonade stands, is that it?
> 
> Motherfucker, I definitely have zero need for the government to be getting in between me and my food.
> 
> I can go kill a bear and butcher it and have bear roast tomorrow night, No FDA involved.
> 
> Bear roast is awesome, too.
> ...


I usually don't report posts, but you doubled down on the profanity so I am reporting this and the one prior. Calm down, man!

----------


## Retiredat50

> Exactly what are "reponses", guy?
> 
> You seem more intelligent by the never!


 Ok, so I made a typo and you jumped on it, fair enough.  Let's look at some of your posts.






Post #135
"Damn! We used to make Apple Sauce and Pumpkin Pie, and Fudge in school."

Oh no, improper use of capitalization, bad dog!

Post #136 
"Apparently you've never gotten your own food n stuff."

Oh no, you need a comma after Apparently.


Post #136
"Sorry you're too dependent on others. I need ary another person to make my dinner happen, boy."

Oh no, you need a comma after Sorry, and ary is not a word, you tried to sound it out and failed, oh no!

Post #142
"I grew up spearfishing Angelfish, and catching Sheephead."

Oh no, you do not need a comma between Angelfish and the conjunction, so sorry.

Post #143 
"I said something wrong in your mind?"

This is embarassing, but it should be,

"Did I say something wrong in your mind"  Oh no!

Post #155

"Eat moar"  Oh no, a mispelled word.

"Apparently you don't know what Bern's is, sad." You missed the comma after Apparently, oh no!

Post #164

"I don't put up with bullies. I take them them to task."  Oh no, you wrote the same word twice.

Post #166

"I ain't the one, like I said, but you keep pushing."

Oh no, the word like should actually be as, well if you are being proper and all  :Wink: 

"Knocked him right to the ground, backwards out of his chair."  Nope, it is not backwards, it is just backward, so sorry.

Post #168 
Where to start... 

"Remember me the next time you think you're gonna go fuck with some average-looking cracker, because they just might can deadlift 330 and dump you on your neck and beat you to a pulp, k?"

You do not need a comma after cracker. Let's ignore the whole "might can" debacle, lol.

Seriously, don't attack people for spelling and/or grammar when you suck at the same.  

And, I only have an 8th grade education, what is your excuse  :Wink:

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-09-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> What if someone called the FDA on you for selling them yellow fillets, hmm?
> 
> Do you even get yellows around there? I reckon you do.
> 
> We have them here.
> 
> Oh! When it gets cold, I'm gonna get me some!
> 
> I know this little inlet..
> ...


Did you inspect it before you cooked it?

----------


## Retiredat50

> No, it's pre-seasoned and all that and a bag of chips from the store.
> 
> You don't know how to do it though, little girly-man. Go get you a smoothie from the juice bar and make sure it's FDA-approved, k?
> 
> Admire yourself in the mirror and dream you could best me, while you're at it. Punk.
> 
> Pig in the ground, boy!


Dream I could best you?  Sounds like projection to me.  I know that we will never meet in real life, so I don't care about you at all.  You are just something to laugh at on an internet forum. And you really deliver the laughs.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-08-2019),MrogersNhood (10-08-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Motherfucker?  Ok, Internet tough guy, we both know your old ass would not say that to my face, and we both know why  
> 
> As for food, I can afford food, I don't have to eat trash, you seem to have to, sorry for that.  Maybe get a job?  Yes, ribeye steaks are much better than bear or gator, they really are.  Maybe you should start a gofundme page to get enough money to feed your family, or just beg on the street.
> 
> 
> Seriously, you are actually bragging about eating crap that no one wants to eat like it is a good thing, lol.  So stupid!


You don't seem to understand that you are dealing with an expert in - something. Someone who is the best  with his *bear* hands. He is trained to eat things that would make a billy goat puke.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-08-2019)

----------


## Retiredat50

> you don't seem to understand that you are dealing with an expert in - something. Someone who is the best  with his *bear* hands. He is trained to eat things that would make a billy goat puke.


lol

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Did you inspect it before you cooked it?



If by "inspected" you mean cut the head off and gutted, yes!  :Thumbsup20: 

Then built a fire and ate it.

I cut the asshole out.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Dream I could best you?  Sounds like projection to me.  I know that we will never meet in real life, so I don't care about you at all.  You are just something to laugh at on an internet forum. And you really deliver the laughs.


Eat your Tofu, cupcake.

FDA-approved, just like Soylent Green.


Me? I'll eat Sheephead any day.

I can get them myself, too. O my!

For free, even!

Seems like something you 2 know nothing about.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Eat your Tofu, cupcake.
> 
> FDA-approved, just like Soylent Green.


That's it?  No dire threats about how tough you are and how scared I should be?  You are starting to get boring, maybe go to bed and start tomorrow fresh  :Smile:

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-09-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> I cut the asshole out.


You missed.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Yeah, whatever, cupcake. Go eat your tofu and do some curls, ok?
> 
> Kiss your "guns" n stuff. 
> 
> Don't ever mess with my cracker ass, though. I ain't the one, chump. You'll wish you never messed with me.
> 
> PS: Bear roast is the bomb! Beats any beef, any day. You just don't know, tofu boi.
> 
> All my needs are met, and If I want to hunt or fish?, I can do it on my family's land. No game wardens involved.
> ...


Oh dear.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> You missed.


I know, I see you there.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> That's it?  No dire threats about how tough you are and how scared I should be?  You are starting to get boring, maybe go to bed and start tomorrow fresh


Maybe eat some FDA-approved Soylent Green and admit you're a lemming.

You ever eaten anything NOT handled by someone else, hmm?
I don't need other people to handle my food, bro.

Apparently you do, and need the government to get involved, too. Derp!

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> I did it like that 1st day of kindergarten when a kid stole my Play-Doh.
> 
> I knocked him onto his back with 1 shot.
> 
> Pow!
> 
> We fought every morning for 10 days after that. Until he broke his arm and got a pass.
> 
> I whooped him more often than not. He was bigger than me, too.


Why are you bragging about your biggest accomplishment?

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Why are you bragging about your biggest accomplishment?



That was just the beginning.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Fuck with me, you muscle-bound idiot, I'll be on you like a Tasmanian devil, you piece of shit.
> 
> I'll introduce you to pain and maybe you'll adjust your attitude.  I guarantee I will win.
> 
> I ain't the one, like I said, but you keep pushing.
> 
> I smashed his face so hard it wasn't even funny. Knocked him right to the ground, backwards out of his chair. I got a wallop, it runs in the family.
> 
> You're not going to intimidate me. I ain't the one. When it comes down to it, I am going to win.


Are you drunk?

----------

Retiredat50 (10-09-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Are you drunk?


No, but you're a faggot. Fuck You.

Report that, snitching piece of shit.

Yeah, I gave you something to report now. Be happy Snitchy McSnitcherton.

I have zero doubts you will, snitching little turd.

I only report spammers and egregious douchebags. You're too lame to qualify for either.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> I've knocked 6 people out, yoked out 9.
> 
> I know how to knock and yoke people out. Have for a long time.
> 
> I ain't the one, I ain't messing with nobody, leave me alone.


I should start a GoFundMe to raise start-up cash for printing t-shirts with "I was good at yoking".

----------

Retiredat50 (10-09-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> No, it's pre-seasoned and all that and a bag of chips from the store.
> 
> You don't know how to do it though, little girly-man. Go get you a smoothie from the juice bar and make sure it's FDA-approved, k?
> 
> Admire yourself in the mirror and dream you could best me, while you're at it. Punk.
> 
> Pig in the ground, boy!


Do you feel better now?

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Me? I'll eat Sheephead any day.
> 
> I can get them myself, too. O my!
> 
> For free, even.


You're an internet tough guy celebrity.

When you are one, they let you.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Do you feel better now?


Do you even have a clue as to what the fuck I'm talking about?

Of course you don't, Soy Boy.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> I know, I see you there.


You see me when you look in the mirror? Step away from the, whatever your substance is...

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> No, but you're a faggot. Fuck You.
> 
> Report that, snitching piece of shit.
> 
> Yeah, I gave you something to report now. Be happy Snitchy McSnitcherton.
> 
> I have zero doubts you will, snitching little turd.
> 
> I only report spammers and egregious douchebags. You're too lame to qualify for either.


Nope. I don't report insults to me. You've been reported enough already. Is that an assault keyboard you are using, the only weapon with which you are proficient?

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Do you even have a clue as to what the fuck I'm talking about?


Do you?

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I should start a GoFundMe to raise start-up cash for printing t-shirts with "I was good at yoking".


No "was", I am.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Do you?


Explain to me how pig in the ground goes, Soy Boy.

That's what I'm talkin' bout.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> No "was", I am.


You should petition to make yoking an Olympic sport.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Explain to me how pig in the ground goes, Soy Boy.


Why don't you since you claim to know all about it? And stop putting soy sauce on your deer dick.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-09-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Why don't you since you claim to know all about it? And stop putting soy sauce on your deer dick.


Nonono. I'm asking you: How does "pig in the ground" get done, Soy Boy? Huh?

I've known for 2 decades or more.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

MRogers is going to invite us to his "pit". He will tell us that only he can build one and cook in it. He invented it.

----------

Retiredat50 (10-09-2019)

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> How does "pig in the ground" get done.


Answer your own question, wannabe.

Can't, can you?

----------


## Retiredat50

> Nonono. I'm asking you: How does "pig in the ground" get done, Soy Boy? Huh?
> 
> I've known for 2 decades or more.


You are like the yoda of pig dick.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Answer your own question, wannabe.
> 
> Can't, can you?


The problem is neither one of you FDA-approved food eating yutzos knows.

You are both Derp Soy Boys, k?

Neither of you have a clue as to how to things actually get done.

You're better off going and getting some sushi, tofu, and pumpkin-spiced lattes, k?

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> The problem is neither one of you FDA-approved food eating yutzos knows.


Stop talking about both of yourselves and go to bed.

----------


## Trinnity

This is disgusting.




> Oh STFU. I'd buy Enchiladas from an illegal if I knew they were good and they kept their kitchen clean. You're a statist tool, OK? I don't even like illegals, but fuck you. Here's to the American way of life, which you go against, bitch!





> Motherfucker, I definitely have zero need for the government to be getting in between me and my food. I can go kill a bear and butcher it and have bear roast tomorrow night, No FDA involved.





> Eat a dick, you arrogant prick. You. Ain't. Shit.


*Banned for a week and thread banned.* Somebody tell him any more of this and he's gone for good.

----------

Northern Rivers (10-09-2019),sargentodiaz (10-11-2019)

----------


## Fall River

> I was outraged but I was even more shocked when no one on the forum agreed with me. No, conservatives said the government is just protecting us. 
>  When my children were little we bought raw milk, drank it, the kids learned to make butter and cheese. That's illegal now, all in the name of protecting us, and some conservatives appreciate the government protecting them from milk, tamales, and hot dogs.




When your children were little, that was a long time ago.   *Bacteria in raw milk have changed, mutated, and have become more resistant to antibiotics.* 

When I was a kid my parents owned a dairy farm and we drank raw milk all the time and never had a problem with it. I loved it, but that was in 1950 and we were not selling raw milk.

----------

Northern Rivers (10-09-2019),sargentodiaz (10-11-2019)

----------


## Morning Star

The thing is people should have the choice, to buy gubbermint approved "safe" food or buy from an unapproved seller.

----------

2cent (10-09-2019),darroll (10-09-2019),jirqoadai (10-09-2019),Midgardian/Piru (10-09-2019),Retiredat50 (10-09-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Of course it is, but the same is true for eating at permitted, inspected, and licensed  restaurants. 
> Buying food from grocery stores isn't even safe.
> 
> 
> https://www.foodsafetynews.com/?s=kroger


No way are they the same...

----------


## Fall River

> The thing is people should have the choice, to buy gubbermint approved "safe" food or buy from an unapproved seller.


You could make the case that adults should be allowed to take the risk if they so choose, but then some of them would give it to their small children who are not old enough to decide for themselves.  And small children do not have fully developed immune systems.

Also, if people get sick from drinking raw milk and don't have health insurance, and don't have any money, who should pay for their medical care when the end up in the hospital?  Should they also have the right to free medical care?

----------


## jirqoadai

> The thing is people should have the choice, to buy gubbermint approved "safe" food or buy from an unapproved seller.


its just a sticker anyway. no legal liability is attached to who slaps on that said sticker. 
isnt like when they cut up a carcass its done on the street.

----------


## jirqoadai

> You could make the case that adults should be allowed to take the risk if they so choose, but then some of them would give it to their small children who are not old enough to decide for themselves.  And small children do not have fully developed immune systems.
> 
> Also, if people get sick from drinking raw milk and don't have health insurance, and don't have any money, who should pay for their medical care when the end up in the hospital?  Should they also have the right to free medical care?


raw milk. the fat content alone would make you sicker than a fatlady at the circus.

----------


## 2cent

> When your children were little, that was a long time ago.   *Bacteria in raw milk have changed, mutated, and have become more resistant to antibiotics.* 
> 
> When I was a kid my parents owned a dairy farm and we drank raw milk all the time and never had a problem with it. I loved it, but that was in 1950 and we were not selling raw milk.


 @Fall River, it wasn't terribly long ago, we were buying our milk from a lady w/a dairy cow.  Never had a problem, one.  Except for when she sold her.  Bummer.  (The cow; not the lady.  lol )

Didn't have any young kids at the time, so can't say anything on that, one way or the other.  However, my husband most assuredly digested it better than store-bought.  And, it was only $2/gal.  

We did make butter a few times, but at the rate we drink milk, there wasn't enough to make it worth the trouble.  Tasted good, though.

And no, we didn't get fat, either.

----------

Big Bird (10-09-2019),darroll (10-09-2019),Retiredat50 (10-09-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> You could make the case that adults should be allowed to take the risk if they so choose, but then some of them would give it to their small children who are not old enough to decide for themselves.  And small children do not have fully developed immune systems.
> 
> Also, if people get sick from drinking raw milk and don't have health insurance, and don't have any money, who should pay for their medical care when the end up in the hospital?  Should they also have the right to free medical care?


Children who are not old enough to decide for themselves is WHY parents make decisions for them.

My kids grew up on wild game, and fresh-caught fish.  Loved it.  Never hurt them a bit.  Of course, we/they had store-bought, too.  Plenty of that.  However, I'd venture to guess that the wild is healthier.

----------

Big Bird (10-09-2019)

----------


## Big Bird

> No way are they the same...


I'll go along with that.
But:
I make my choices, as do you. I'll eat black market tamales, and you can have your licensed tamales. 
And:
I would trust my Mexican neighbors not to spit on my tamales. Do you trust restaurant workers to not spit on your tamales?  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (10-09-2019),darroll (10-09-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-11-2019),Retiredat50 (10-09-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I just want to be clear. I eat lots of wild game.
But I want to emphatically state, I don't eat bear dicks or bear balls.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
 @Retiredat50

----------

Big Bird (10-09-2019),Brat (10-09-2019),darroll (10-09-2019),Retiredat50 (10-09-2019)

----------


## Brat

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## Big Bird

> I just want to clear. I eat lots of wild game.
> But I want to emphatically state, I don't eat bear dicks or bear balls. 
>  @Retiredat50


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> I just want to clear. I eat lots of wild game.
> But I want to emphatically state, I don't eat bear dicks or bear balls. 
>  @Retiredat50


But, can you "yoke"?

----------

Retiredat50 (10-09-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> I'll go along with that.
> But:
> I make my choices, as do you. I'll eat black market tamales, and you can have your licensed tamales. 
> And:
> I would trust my Mexican neighbors not to spit on my tamales. Do you trust restaurant workers to not spit on your tamales?


Some of the best tamales and burritos I ever ate came from an ice chest.   When I was in the Marines stationed at 29 Palms a Mexican guy I worked with brought them in a couple times a week that his wife made.  Even homemade tortillas.  They were small, nothing like those big mush bombs you get at Taco Hell, but they were killer.

----------

Big Bird (10-09-2019),Brat (10-09-2019),darroll (10-09-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-11-2019),Retiredat50 (10-09-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

I've eaten a lot of deer and I don't like it. It's overly lean and utterly flavorless.  You can have it all, fine by me.

----------

Brat (10-09-2019),darroll (10-09-2019),Retiredat50 (10-09-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


Hell , I didn't even know d!cks were available in bags!
I thought the bag came with the d!ck.   :Dontknow:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (10-09-2019)

----------


## Brat

I must say, @Trinnity that is quite a delectable avatar you have today!

----------

darroll (10-09-2019)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I've eaten a lot of deer and I don't like it. It's overly lean and utterly flavorless.  You can have it all, fine by me.


If you take a little time(which is valuable) and make about two dozen holes in a roast and then fill the hole about halfway with Creole seasoning, followed by a clove of fresh garlic in each hole, a small piece of  onion, bell pepper, celery, and I use a baby carrot to plug the hole, you'll have a killer deer roast. You can inject it too!

Just make sure to rub Creole seasoning or your favorite rub liberally on the outside of the roast.

Put on elevated rack in electric roaster and pour a can of Dr pepper or root beer in the bottom(optional). The deer roast will make its own juice/gravy either way and be fork tender. 

Then, cook some rice......

Tonnerre et e'clair! Mai's ca c'est bon, ouais! 

If you do this in a Dutch oven or on the stove, be sure to brown the roast well on all sides first. It will be mo betta.

----------

Brat (10-09-2019),darroll (10-09-2019)

----------


## 2cent

Funny how different taste buds can be.  Me?  I find venison plenty flavorful.  However, NEVER would Creole seasoning get anywhere near it.  A seasoned rub for roasts?  Yes.  Slivered garlic?  Yes.  Wrap it in bacon?  Always.  Creole?  Don't care for it.

Steaks?  Tenderizer, and tenderized to death.  (Oops, it's already dead. lol) Set in the fridge for the afternoon, wrapped in clear wrap.  Dredged in seasoned flour, then fried in the pan w/butter.  Yummers.

Got, what we think, is a killer stew recipe.

Others just don't seem to care for venison too much, though.  Luckily, Mr. 2 and the kids do, and that's all I (mostly) aim to please.

----------


## Brat

When my family was filthy rich with poached deer and elk, my mom used to stuff the roasts with garlic and use an injector, too.  Knowing her, I suspect she used Cajun spices in the injector.  Yum!

----------



----------


## Trinnity

> I must say, @Trinnity that is quite a delectable avatar you have today!


Don't get me started...

It's just Aiden Turner, the handsomest man on Earth. I swoon. 









Played Kili in the Hobbit movies and starring in Poldark.





Told ya don't get me started. Sorry for hijacking the thread.

----------

Brat (10-09-2019)

----------


## Brat

Be still my heart!

----------


## darroll

> I've eaten a lot of deer and I don't like it. It's overly lean and utterly flavorless.  You can have it all, fine by me.


The meat has to be aged. We used to kill a deer and skin it, etc in summer. We would hang it out at night to age and not let the flies near it. During the day we took all the sheets and bedding we could find, wrap it up and keep it inder the bed. (No large frdge) We repeated until the skin was like it had a cover of shrink wrap over it. Then we cut it up and froze it.

----------


## Trinnity

We age it for a week. Look, I've cut up and cooked a lot of deer and I'm not a fan. K?

Brat. omg Aiden Turner.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> We age it for a week. Look, I've cut up and cooked a lot of deer and I'm not a fan. K?
> 
> Brat. omg Aiden Turner.


Dear.

----------

Brat (10-09-2019)

----------


## Brat

I have to keep my fan close by while I watch Poldark on Sundays. big grin.gif

----------



----------


## Dan40

Been waiting for one of them to make an intelligent, MATURE, post.

Ain't gonna happen.

----------


## patrickt

> We age it for a week. Look, I've cut up and cooked a lot of deer and I'm not a fan. K?
> 
> Brat. omg Aiden Turner.


I wasn't a hunter but knew a lot of guys who did who wouldn't eat wild meat. So, I had deer, antelope, and elk in my freezer. I liked all three with elk being the best and venison being okay and antelope was edible if you removed it from the bone before cooking.

A package arrived on my porch and it wasn't for me. It was twenty pounds of venison sausage. I trucked around the neighborhood looking for the owner and finally found him three blocks away. The next morning I got up to find five pounds of venison sausage hanging on my doorknob. It was venison mixed with pork and was darned good.

The main reason I didn't hunt was all the drunks I stopped who were heading up to hunting camps with cases of liquor. I never thought guns and booze were a good match. I quit even fishing the day a bullet ricocheted off the water while I was casting a fly.

----------

Brat (10-11-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

Sorry Patrick. I can't concentrate right now. Stuff on my mind.


It's Brat's fault.

----------

Brat (10-11-2019)

----------


## Brat

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Hillofbeans

Who would have thought a thread about food would bring out the worst in posters and get some banned?

----------

Big Bird (10-14-2019),Brat (10-14-2019),Kodiak (10-15-2019),NORAD (10-13-2019),sargentodiaz (10-13-2019)

----------


## Fall River

Those who don't like following the rules usually haven't put much thought into it.   They should try calling their local health dept. or agricultural dept. and ask them why there are rules.

----------


## 2cent

> Those who don't like following the rules usually haven't put much thought into it.   They should try calling their local health dept. or agricultural dept. and ask them why there are rules.


Those who find some rules to be utterly ignorant, _have_ put thought into it, and prefer to make their own informed decisions, rather than some mal- or misinformed bureaucrat make them for him.

----------

Big Bird (10-14-2019),Kodiak (10-15-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-14-2019)

----------


## Fall River

> Those who find some rules to be utterly ignorant, _have_ put thought into it, and prefer to make their own informed decisions, rather than some mal- or misinformed bureaucrat make them for him.


Give me your best example of an utterly ignorant rule.

----------


## Kodiak

> Who would have thought a thread about food would bring out the worst in posters and get some banned?


The "bourbon" thread is working at getting heated as well, fighting over it's origins.  It started out as a simple whats a good bourbon question.

----------

Hillofbeans (10-15-2019),Midgardian/Piru (10-15-2019)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I'm a foodie. The quality of food you eat needs to be assured...but...how much needs to be done? Are we going too far because there are fees to be made by government?


That's the justification.  And on the surface, it makes sense.

In reality, it just becomes another political club and money-maker; as well as a tool the established businesses can use to keep out new competition.

For a short time I managed a Burger King.  And I can tell you where the cleanest place is, behind the counter:  It's the employee handwashing station, because nobody used it.  Or only the manager and a few shift leaders.

Meantime...during my Navy time in Coronado...there was this old Mexican guy with a roach coach.  Not a small one, but one with cooking facilities.  He used to make these two-pound breakfast burritos, to order.  You could get pretty-much everything you wanted in them.  The line was often 50 deep and it might take 45 minutes to order.  While chow on the ship (tied up in port) was free.  I'd get one, eat half, eat the other half for lunch...nobody EVER got sick.  

Where did this old guy do his business?  Maybe at the port-o-lets set up for contractors in the far corner of the parking lot.  Nonetheless, this guy with his big, ancient kitchen truck, served clean and wonderful food.

I don't know what kind of license he had to get it on base - maybe he just provided the base CO with free samples once in a while.  That would be enough for me...hell, that guy should have been put in charge of the base mess.

But, to the topic:  I don't see much evidence that this government bureaucracy does anything other than hassle people who want to start businesses.

----------

sargentodiaz (10-15-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> Give me your best example of an utterly ignorant rule.


Smoking bans on private property.

----------

Hillofbeans (10-15-2019),Midgardian/Piru (10-15-2019),sargentodiaz (10-15-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

Smoking bans in open air, like stadiums. I don't smoke, but I think that rule is stupid.

----------

2cent (10-15-2019),Brat (10-15-2019),Hillofbeans (10-15-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> Smoking bans in open air, like stadiums. I don't smoke, but I think that rule is stupid.


Yes, ridiculous.  Just as ridiculous as the gov't, or the voting public, banning smoking in restaurants.  Even on their patios, for crying out loud.  I go out on the patio, choose a table that's not the most visible, and smoke, anyway.

Guess what happened?  The people at the next table pulled out their cigarettes, as well, and not a soul complained.  The waiters never said a word, either.

But even IN-side restaurants should be up to the proprietor, and let the people who vote w/their feet decide.

----------


## darroll

> Yes, ridiculous.  Just as ridiculous as the gov't, or the voting public, banning smoking in restaurants.  Even on their patios, for crying out loud.  I go out on the patio, choose a table that's not the most visible, and smoke, anyway.
> 
> Guess what happened?  The people at the next table pulled out their cigarettes, as well, and not a soul complained.  The waiters never said a word, either.
> 
> But even IN-side restaurants should be up to the proprietor, and let the people who vote w/their feet decide.


I don't smoke.
Don't care if people smoke or not.

----------


## Northern Rivers

It makes me queasy to smell it. 

I'm watching my sister-in-law get hacked apart every few months...then...chemo...radiation. Not fun. I think of that when I smell it, too. One of my besties went out from cigarettes, too. That was hard to watch....

So...yeah...I don't care who smokes...I just don't want to smell it.  :Dontknow:

----------

Kodiak (10-22-2019)

----------


## JustPassinThru

I used to enjoy the smell of pipe smoke...I had a great-uncle who was always puffing on his.  I don't know how to describe the smell...but if you've smelled a pipe-smoker who favored flavored tobacco, you will never forget it.

Cigarettes, are just the smell of something burning - tobacco, of course, but it's not a kind or enjoyable smell.  But to me, it smells of workplaces I'd been in...industry, camaraderie, things getting done, busting your hump for the team.

But then nobody I knew had lung cancer or any issue I'd associate with cigarettes, so I don't have the unhappy mental associations.

----------

Brat (10-16-2019),OneDumbBlonde (10-22-2019)

----------


## Katzndogz

Today we have a bit more of a problem.  People making food that they deliberately poison.  With a permit or license we at least know who the guilty party is.  Even restaurants have employees deliberately adulterating food for some bizarre agenda.  We find them.  

Years ago and I remember when people handed out fruit or homemade cookies for Halloween.  That's illegal today.  It's illegal, not because people want the government to control you.  It's illegal because people put razor blades and needles in fruit and rat poison or chocolate flavored laxatives in cookies.  Today even wrapped candies are so potentially dangerous that you can take your sweet loot to any hospital and have it xrayed.   

It is a shame that twisted souls have adulterated freedom into license.

----------

Brat (10-22-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> Yes, ridiculous.  Just as ridiculous as the gov't, or the voting public, banning smoking in restaurants.  Even on their patios, for crying out loud.  I go out on the patio, choose a table that's not the most visible, and smoke, anyway.
> 
> Guess what happened?  The people at the next table pulled out their cigarettes, as well, and not a soul complained.  The waiters never said a word, either.
> 
> But even IN-side restaurants should be up to the proprietor, and let the people who vote w/their feet decide.


 So, you don't think rules apply to you?  You can just do what you want, because, you want to?

 How very liberal of you.

----------


## 2cent

> So, you don't think rules apply to you?  You can just do what you want, because, you want to?
> 
>  How very liberal of you.


lol.  I was proving a point.   And if you must know, I did it once, just to see what would happen.  Frankly, I was surprised at the outcome.

----------


## Kodiak

> Smoking bans in open air, like stadiums. I don't smoke, but I think that rule is stupid.


I'm not for more rules and regulations, but if smoking is allowed at close quarter open air events, I stay home.  I will be damned if I'm going to sit and be tortured for 2 or 3 hours with someones cigarette smoke blowing in my face that is two feet away from me.   

Same with the casinos here in Nevada.  Smoking is allowed and we just stay out of them because they reak inside.  I smoked for years, but ever since I quit, it makes me nauseous to be around it.   I wish it didn't because I really don't care if someone smokes or not.  But I seem to be more sensitive to it than most.  I appreciate the smoking bans for my particular reasons, which may be selfish but don't get bent out of shape if smoking is allowed and just stay away.

----------


## Abbey

> I'm not for more rules and regulations, but if smoking is allowed at close quarter open air events, I stay home.  I will be damned if I'm going to sit and be tortured for 2 or 3 hours with someones cigarette smoke blowing in my face that is two feet away from me.   
> 
> Same with the casinos here in Nevada.  Smoking is allowed and we just stay out of them because they reak inside.  I smoked for years, but ever since I quit, it makes me nauseous to be around it.   I wish it didn't because I really don't care if someone smokes or not.  But I seem to be more sensitive to it than most.  I appreciate the smoking bans for my particular reasons, which may be selfish but don't get bent out of shape if smoking is allowed and just stay away.


 It was so stupid, when restaurants had smoking/no smoking areas....separated by a half wall... just feet from each other.... like the smoke was going to stay on it's own side.

 I don't think people should be allowed to smoke in any public place, I've had to walk into places of business, through a cloud of smoke, because of the people standing right outside the door, smoking.

 People have a right to smoke, sure, but people also have the right to not breathe in that smoke or, walk through it, or, go home smelling like it, because smokers were exercising their right to smoke in public.

 Some people simply can't tolerate cigarette smoke, for health reasons....so, I guess it becomes a matter of, who should stay home, the person who smokes in public places or, the non smoker with health issues?

----------


## patrickt

> So, you don't think rules apply to you?  You can just do what you want, because, you want to?
> 
>  How very liberal of you.


What does "the rules apply to you" mean? Does it mean the government has the power to fine or jail you for breaking a ridiculous rule. In the town where I worked it was illegal to carry a lunch box in public. And, yes, the government has the power to fine or jail you if you break the rule.

A woman came into the police department with a problem. She had lupus and one symptom was a severe allergy to the sun. So, her car windows were tinted. She had gotten more than one ticket for having tinted windows. I checked with her doctor and then wrote her a letter on department letterhead explaining she had lupus and the windows were tinted for her medical condition.

"Is this legal?"
"Not at all but it might help." You see, the super intelligent elites had made no exceptions to the law. She called me a month later and said, "So far I've been stopped twice and showed your letter to a city cop and a highway patrolman and they both accepted it. Thank  you."

See, I really didn't think the rule or the law should apply to her.

Then there was the woman who showed up at my apartment uninvited. Not wanting to be rude I invited her in. As we settled down I lit a cigarette and she said, "Would you mind not smoking?" I thought that was rude. "This is my home and I didn't invite you here. I didn't even tell you where I lived." She left.

----------

Midgardian/Piru (10-22-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> What does "the rules apply to you" mean? Does it mean the government has the power to fine or jail you for breaking a ridiculous rule. In the town where I worked it was illegal to carry a lunch box in public. And, yes, the government has the power to fine or jail you if you break the rule.
> 
> A woman came into the police department with a problem. She had lupus and one symptom was a severe allergy to the sun. So, her car windows were tinted. She had gotten more than one ticket for having tinted windows. I checked with her doctor and then wrote her a letter on department letterhead explaining she had lupus and the windows were tinted for her medical condition.
> 
> "Is this legal?"
> "Not at all but it might help." You see, the super intelligent elites had made no exceptions to the law. She called me a month later and said, "So far I've been stopped twice and showed your letter to a city cop and a highway patrolman and they both accepted it. Thank  you."
> 
> See, I really didn't think the rule or the law should apply to her.
> 
> Then there was the woman who showed up at my apartment uninvited. Not wanting to be rude I invited her in. As we settled down I lit a cigarette and she said, "Would you mind not smoking?" I thought that was rude. "This is my home and I didn't invite you here. I didn't even tell you where I lived." She left.


 Well, in THIS particular case, it meant....ignoring no smoking signs, because you think the rules don't apply to you....it doesn't matter if the rules are ridiculous, according to "you" it doesn't mean you can just ignore them..... especially in a restaurant, where other people are.

 The rest of your post, just unnecessary rant and, doesn't pertain to my original comment.

 There's no need to over analyze this....it was a simple comment.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

> Well, in THIS particular case, it meant....ignoring no smoking signs, because you think the rules don't apply to you....it doesn't matter if the rules are ridiculous, according to "you" it doesn't mean you can just ignore them..... especially in a restaurant, where other people are.


People in the 1850s thought that the Fugitive Slave Law was ridiculous and ignored it.

----------


## Midgardian/Piru

I am sort of an elder statesman at a club in which the rules say that you can't smoke. I'm the "rule guy" meaning that everyone knows that I know the rules. I am also practical and won't let the rules get in the way of member enjoyment. As a courtesy if I am there near closing time, I will be asked if I mind people smoking inside for the last half-hour. I have no problem, and I do not smoke.

----------


## 2cent

> Well, in THIS particular case, it meant....ignoring no smoking signs, because you think the rules don't apply to you....it doesn't matter if the rules are ridiculous, according to "you" it doesn't mean you can just ignore them..... especially in a restaurant, where other people are.


I clearly stated that this happened OUTDOORS, on the patio, far away from other tables.

I'm sorry you don't believe in private property owners making their own rules.  Most conservatives would.

Where I was, it was most assuredly NOT the private property owner's choice.  It was forced upon him by people who have no authority to do so.

----------

Big Bird (10-25-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> I clearly stated that this happened OUTDOORS, on the patio, far away from other tables.
> 
> I'm sorry you don't believe in private property owners making their own rules.  Most conservatives would.
> 
> Where I was, it was most assuredly NOT the private property owner's choice.  It was forced upon him by people who have no authority to do so.


 Much like, most liberals thinking they can do whatever they want, rules be damned.

 Outside, inside, what difference does it make?  If it says, "no smoking" most people wouldn't smoke....they might think it's ridiculous, since it's outside, but, they'd probably just go elsewhere, if they had to smoke so bad.

 I'm all for private property owners doing as they please with their own property and, this has nothing to do with anything other than, there being a sign and, it being ignored by people who think it doesn't apply to them, because....." I know this property owner didn't want that sign there".......that's beside the point.....or, the point of this whole conversation, which got blown way out of proportion because you took it upon yourself to totally twist my comments, then you proceeded to tell me, YOU now know what I really am/am not, based on one comment that happened to not match the opinions of the majority.

 I'm here to tell you....you DON'T know.

----------


## Old Tex

*If I want to buy tamales from a neighborhood housewife (that feeds them to her own family), she should be able to sell them to me without breaking the law.*

Around here they make tamales & sell them about once every year or two to raise money for a local church. My wife knows one of the women that does the making. The wife always buys a dozen or two when she sees her. I good tamale is a thing of beauty & not everyone can make them. (My wife is a Yankee & couldn't make a good one if her life depended on it. But she knows a good one when she tastes it).

I do see where the law came from. People in the old days died by the score because someone with some transferable sickness made & sold them food. So I see both sides of it.

----------

Brat (10-24-2019)

----------


## 2cent

> Much like, most liberals thinking they can do whatever they want, rules be damned.
> 
>  Outside, inside, what difference does it make?  If it says, "no smoking" most people wouldn't smoke....they might think it's ridiculous, since it's outside, but, they'd probably just go elsewhere, if they had to smoke so bad.
> 
>  I'm all for private property owners doing as they please with their own property and, this has nothing to do with anything other than, there being a sign and, it being ignored by people who think it doesn't apply to them, because....." I know this property owner didn't want that sign there".......that's beside the point.....or, the point of this whole conversation, which got blown way out of proportion because you took it upon yourself to totally twist my comments, then you proceeded to tell me, YOU now know what I really am/am not, based on one comment that happened to not match the opinions of the majority.
> 
>  I'm here to tell you....you DON'T know.


lol.  Talk about twisting things out of proportion, you went so far as to make up "facts."  

There was no sign.  Nowhere.  Anywhere.  NO SIGN.  And who ever said there was one?  

To clarify.  No one asked the restaurant owners what they wanted.  It was put up for referendum, and a bunch of people who don't own restaurants got to vote on what these private property owners may, or may not allow, on their private property.
Outside of singularly going to the polls, themselves, the restaurant owners had no say.  UNLESS the universal rule got voted DOWN by the public.  THEN, they could still decide on NO SMOKING, if they so chose.  However, it passed.  Therefore ALL restaurants had to go, "No Smoking;" which was far away what many wanted for their businesses.

Do you understand it better now?

So, sitting at a table in the corner of an L-shaped patio, I discreetly lit a cigarette.  One other table could see us, after they sat down, but the 4 of them looked a little more interested in what they were doing, than what I was doing.
If anyone came out, and asked me to put it out, I would have, with an apology.

But that's not what happened.  

The same waiter who'd brought us our drinks came out to take our dinner order, never said a word about the cigarette to us, nor to the people at the other table, who'd lit up, as well.

And everyone went home happy.

Why you're making such a fuss over that, I'll never know.

----------

Big Bird (10-25-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> lol.  Talk about twisting things out of proportion, you went so far as to make up "facts."  
> 
> There was no sign.  Nowhere.  Anywhere.  NO SIGN.  And who ever said there was one?  
> 
> To clarify.  No one asked the restaurant owners what they wanted.  It was put up for referendum, and a bunch of people who don't own restaurants got to vote on what these private property owners may, or may not allow, on their private property.
> Outside of singularly going to the polls, themselves, the restaurant owners had no say.  UNLESS the universal rule got voted DOWN by the public.  THEN, they could still decide on NO SMOKING, if they so chose.  However, it passed.  Therefore ALL restaurants had to go, "No Smoking;" which was far away what many wanted for their businesses.
> 
> Do you understand it better now?
> 
> ...


 Then, why did you make a point to say, you go to the table farthest away and, light up anyway? If you're doing nothing wrong, why phrase it that way? If there's no sign, why did you feel the need to, "sneak" a cigarette?

 You said it isn't the business owners doing it, it's people who have no business doing it.... doing, what, then, if there's no, "no smoking" signs? 

 You're the one who started making a big deal of it, way back within the first couple of pages, when I said something that didn't jive with " what a good, honest to goodness, conservative would say"...not your exact quote.....but, it's the gist of it.

 I let it go a long time ago, but, as long as you keep defending your position, I'll keep defending mine.

----------


## 2cent

> Then, why did you make a point to say, you go to the table farthest away and, light up anyway? If you're doing nothing wrong, why phrase it that way? If there's no sign, why did you feel the need to, "sneak" a cigarette?
> 
>  You said it isn't the business owners doing it, it's people who have no business doing it.... doing, what, then, if there's no, "no smoking" signs? 
> 
>  You're the one who started making a big deal of it, way back within the first couple of pages, when I said something that didn't jive with " what a good, honest to goodness, conservative would say"...not your exact quote.....but, it's the gist of it.
> 
>  I let it go a long time ago, but, as long as you keep defending your position, I'll keep defending mine.


If you had let it go, so would I have.  I'm not one, however, to allow people to put words into my mouth, or make accusations from presumptuousness. My coming back was merely a matter of attempting to clarify the situation.

You obviously won't have any of that, though, so I will let it drop.

----------


## patrickt

Abbey1: "There's no need to over analyze this....it was a simple comment."

No. It's a mindset that says if they write a rule, you have to follow it. You don't have to. They can fine you or jail you but you don't have to. When I smoked, I never smoked where it wasn't permitted whether it was a law, a rule, a request, or whatever. For me it was courtesy. If you have a tree on your property that's in your way, go ahead and cut it down and if you property has a low spot that collects water when it rains, a wetland, go ahead and fill it in so your kids can play there. And, be brave, if there's a rule against flying an American flag, do it anyway.

But, I break rules all the time. I'm in Mexico and I take more money out of the ATM some weeks than is allowed. I don't know what the limit that is set by the U.S. government but I know there is one. When I used to fly to the U.S. I still smoked and I would take more cigarettes with me than allowed by law so I wouldn't have to pay $5 a pack in the U.S.

If you feel compelled to follow all the rules, laws, regulations, and dictates feel free but please don't assume we all have to. If you have lupus and need to tint your windows, go for it.

----------


## Big Bird

> lol.  Talk about twisting things out of proportion, you went so far as to make up "facts."  
> 
> There was no sign.  Nowhere.  Anywhere.  NO SIGN.  And who ever said there was one?  
> 
> To clarify.  No one asked the restaurant owners what they wanted.  It was put up for referendum, and a bunch of people who don't own restaurants got to vote on what these private property owners may, or may not allow, on their private property.
> Outside of singularly going to the polls, themselves, the restaurant owners had no say.  UNLESS the universal rule got voted DOWN by the public.  THEN, they could still decide on NO SMOKING, if they so chose.  However, it passed.  Therefore ALL restaurants had to go, "No Smoking;" which was far away what many wanted for their businesses.
> 
> Do you understand it better now?
> 
> ...


                        My better half and I quit smoking back in 2012. That was a choice that WE made. Not a choice that everybody else made. That was a choice that WE made. WE dont go to places where WE will be offended by smokers. Its up to the business to decide weather to allow smoking or not.
THIS IS AMERICA!

----------

2cent (10-26-2019)

----------

